# Sticky  Show us your BALL WATCH!!!



## incognito

I just came from the Fortis forum thread and loved going through all the pictures of all the members watches and wondered why there's not one for BALL watches, so here's my attempt... (i know there's a list thread but pictures are much better)

Here's my Fireman I 43mm and 40mm (updated 9/20/09)





































Let's see yours...

Mods, please sticky (if possible) thanks...


----------



## Balldy

Here's my Aviator - 46mm

Cheers

Balldy


----------



## rubberlogic




----------



## roberev

Here's an old post of several Balls from the collection, past and present (now up to 25).

Still my favorite brand! :-!

The Engineer Hydrocarbons:

1) Classic II

















2) Mad Cow

















3) Alligator








No lume shot. Sorry!

The Engineer Master IIs:

4) Classic

















5) Chronometer Ltd Ed.








No lume shot. Sorry!

6) (a) Diver-Grey 

















(b) Diver-black









7) Diver COSC
















(pic by cnmark)

8) Aviator









The Firemen:

9) Night Train (black)

















10) Night Train (white) 









11) Ionosphere








No lume shot. Sorry!

The Trainmasters:

12) 60 Seconds








No lume shot. Sorry!

13) Louisville and Indiana Ltd Ed.

















Rob


----------



## incognito

wow... nice collection rob


----------



## Veda

Rob, you got Balls! Awesome :-!

Btw, the lights on the black dial Night Train looks different from the one they have on their website. The 12 hour is red and the seconds are all green. Is the one you got the new one and they haven't updated their site?


----------



## OILMAN

nice watches.......


----------



## roberev

Veda said:


> Rob, you got Balls! Awesome :-!
> 
> Btw, the lights on the black dial Night Train looks different from the one they have on their website. The 12 hour is red and the seconds are all green. Is the one you got the new one and they haven't updated their site?


The one in my picture is the first generation model that had blue tubes and the "error dial." The second generation had the same color with the exception of a red 12 marker. The current generation is all green lume with a red 12 marker.

The current version's green tubes are much more visible, but they're not as pretty as the original blue version, IMHO.

Rob


----------



## ChuckMiller

roberev said:


> The one in my picture is the first generation model that had blue tubes and the "error dial."


What error?


----------



## roberev

ChuckMiller said:


> What error?


The first generation model read, "Universal Time Coordinated" above the military time window. This, of course, was an error since the watch does not have a UTC feature. The military time window is not independently adjustable. Ball quickly responded to the criticism and came out with a dial that reads, "Universal Military Time," which is what you see on the current models. Ball also offered to retrofit first gen models to have the corrected dial.

Here's a link to Ball's response to the issue, and the forum's follow-up responses:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=89233

All-in-all, Ball's response was first rate.

Rob


----------



## ChuckMiller

Oh, then i too have an error dial. This watch just became RARE! (how many error dials were produced?)



roberev said:


> The first generation model read, "Universal Time Coordinated" above the military time window. This, of course, was an error since the watch does not have a UTC feature. The military time window is not independently adjustable. Ball quickly responded to the criticism and came out with a dial that reads, "Universal Military Time," which is what you see on the current models. Ball also offered to retrofit first gen models to have the corrected dial.
> 
> Here's a link to Ball's response to the issue, and the forum's follow-up responses:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=89233
> 
> All-in-all, Ball's response was first rate.
> 
> Rob


----------



## deepcdvr




----------



## ivan_seawolf

Here is mine in action!








and another one


----------



## morrison2951

ChuckMiller said:


> Oh, then i too have an error dial. This watch just became RARE! (how many error dials were produced?)


I think it was like 150 or so of our GEN I dials (green, blue, yellow) that were shipped to the U.S. Also, from what I've heard, it is actually the GEN II dial (green, blue, red) that is the most rare of all.


----------



## OILMAN

gotta love it!!!!


----------



## Mike69




----------



## Balldy

Hi Mike,

That's a great pair of Balls you've got there and a great pair of photos!

I like how the red hand on the Aviator compliments the red pusher on the Storm Chaser - it brings the two photos together perfectly. :-!

cheers

Balldy


----------



## ecunited

Cleveland Express Blue Dial


----------



## Mike69

Balldy said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> That's a great pair of Balls you've got there and a great pair of photos!
> 
> I like how the red hand on the Aviator compliments the red pusher on the Storm Chaser - it brings the two photos together perfectly. :-!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Balldy


Nice! I never noticed this until you brought it up. Good eye Sir :-!


----------



## OILMAN

lovin it!!!!


----------



## Aquaracer1

What an amazing thread... 

Great pics guys!


----------



## ericlikeseatin

my one and only ball:


----------



## aong

:-!:-!


----------



## HockeyBrand

Going for STEALTH!


----------



## HockeyBrand

I actually love the back of this more than the front. If that is possible? :-d Probably because more 18K gold surface on the back.


----------



## OILMAN

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Basic+Style

Wow...very nice watches..!
Here's my only one so far...but I think a second may be in the picture pretty soon.


----------



## pete-h

Here is mine :-!


----------



## OILMAN

keep them coming!!


----------



## Basic+Style

Pics of the Officer with my new freebie hat and with the box.
I'm still impressed with the quality of the leather strap on this watch.:-!


----------



## incognito

pete-h said:


> Here is mine :-!


Beautiful B&W shot... very elegant :-!


----------



## exxondus

incognito said:


> I just came from the Fortis forum thread and loved going through all the pictures of all the members watches and wondered why there's not one for BALL watches, so here's my attempt... (i know there's a list thread but pictures are much better)
> 
> Here's my Fireman I 43mm and 40mm (updated 9/20/09)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see yours...
> 
> Mods, please sticky (if possible) thanks...


I really prefer the older Fireman more tha the newer Fireman II. IMO, the newer Fireman has too overgrown hands which make it look a bit like a toy watch :-(


----------



## Aquaracer1

I suppose I'm official now. Cheers!


----------



## Basic+Style

Aquaracer1 said:


> I suppose I'm official now. Cheers!


Now that's a sharp watch! Very stylish...yet understated.


----------



## ChuckMiller

My Aviator and Speedy weren't in my hands yet when I took this one.


----------



## OILMAN

I love it!!!!


----------



## por44

They lite up the night!


----------



## jACK_bANDIT

My EMII. Pics from the seller (will take new ones w different straps this weekend). My first, but not last, ball watch.


----------



## incognito

bump... lets see them Balls


----------



## jarhead024

EHCII Chrono and 46m Aviator with a few stable mates.


----------



## All Balls!

Trieste with blacked out bezel lume on rubber with aftermarket deployment.


----------



## civic98




----------



## taint it sweet

Aquaracer1 said:


> I suppose I'm official now. Cheers!


I like this a lot...hopefully one of these days I'll join the club..I'll save myself for the Trainmaster Cannonball...love these watches...


----------



## 2manywatchez

My first: the EM II Diver in Orange...


----------



## ctujack

Here's my latest Ball watch.


----------



## samanator

OK so here are a few past and present:




























My Wife's


----------



## OILMAN

nice watches..........


----------



## nanohits

Thats White B&O watch is a beaut. Is that still available?


----------



## roberev

nanohits said:


> Thats White B&O watch is a beaut. Is that still available?


Yes!

Send me a PM and I can hook you up with either a new one from a Ball USA AD or a preowned one (on strap and bracelet).

Rob


----------



## petergunny

Mike69 said:


>


I really like this Storm Chaser, very good lookin.


----------



## besview

Some of mine ..past and present

Storm chaser









Magnate....Gone









Ionosphere









Aviator GMT


----------



## mattcantwin

Poor quality picture of a quality watch.










A much better picture from previous owner.


----------



## stew77

Wow...this is a seriously amazing thread!!!! 

You guys are putting up some amazingly drool worthy shots...if this isn't enabler candy, I don't know what is!!:-!

I only have one so far, but it will definitely not be my last!!!

Recently acquired Fireman II.


----------



## Kaonashi




----------



## samanator

Add this one to my collection.


----------



## ctujack

A few last photo's before I sell this baby, it's just too big for me.


----------



## roberev

Michael,

Those are the most enticing photos I have seen yet of the white-dialed Officer! :-!

You've probably already posted this somewhere already, but what size is your wrist? (I'm a fool to ask since I've already flipped a 46mm Aviator for being too big).

Rob


----------



## samanator

Around 7.5" (7 3/8 to 7.5)


----------



## jACK_bANDIT

My Mad Cow with PVD bezel insert with white plastic inlay.


----------



## ISAIL

Crappy picture quality compared to you guys, and not the same caliber watch either, but it is a Ball.


----------



## brokepony99

My EMII Moonphase


----------



## ctujack

Just arrived today.


----------



## pwong017

dayum that is a nice engineer angle


----------



## OILMAN

damn thats nice...


----------



## michelim

Cheers


----------



## watches4me

Just got this Night Train Generation I. i hope you like these pics......:-!


----------



## BrianY

Mt EMII Diver


----------



## OILMAN

awesome!!


----------



## RickSR

*My new EMII Diver*


----------



## RickSR

*And now I just got this Fireman II*


----------



## lvt

*Cleveland Express Chronometer*


----------



## sunatmasal




----------



## sunatmasal

lvt said:


>


​ very nice lvt 
Is that arabic index blued? 
wow


----------



## lvt

sunatmasal said:


> [/CENTER]
> very nice lvt
> Is that arabic index blued?
> wow


Thanks,

Yes the arabic numerals are brushed and blued


----------



## AJ Brown

Wow! AWESOME Spacemaster pics. Top shelf!


----------



## 563mark

Hi, love your watches, they are both superb, how are they re time keeping, I am thinking of getting a ball fireman 2 if I can find one, regards Mark


----------



## pwong017

my ball fireman 2 wen i still had it was +/-3 seconds per day which isn't bad considering the cost.


----------



## BrianY

Thread Revival - my new Spacemaster


----------



## sunatmasal

AJ Brown said:


> Wow! AWESOME Spacemaster pics. Top shelf!


:thanks AJ


----------



## sunatmasal

BrianY said:


> Thread Revival - my new Spacemaster


Handsome |>

new addition .. my new (to me) EMII Diver Green


----------



## BrianY

Whoa! nice pics.. very cool.


----------



## BrianY

Sunatmasal; those are really cool pics, since I am a camera guy: what settings did you use for the lume shots?
Brian.


----------



## sunatmasal

BrianY said:


> Sunatmasal; those are really cool pics, since I am a camera guy: what settings did you use for the lume shots?
> Brian.


thanks Bryan :thanks

I'll try to tell what i got ( sorry if my explanation sounds silly to you )
I'm new to this photography hobby :-(

the aperture size (AV / F number) depends on how much area I want to be 'in focus'
and larger aperture needs shorter shutter speed

for my spacemaster, i usually used 10 - 15sec. shutter speed for F4.5.. That's good enough to get the tubes light
for the EMII diver above, I used 20-25sec. speed for F4.5.. thats because the diver is not as bright as the SM


----------



## BrianY

Yes understood, I try those settings and post the results.
Thanks.


----------



## netherworld

https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=1932@roberev,
nice pics, especially lovin the BOLD 3.6.9.12 night displays, very funky in my mind! keep em coming trooper!b-)


----------



## sunatmasal

BrianY said:


> Yes understood, I try those settings and post the results.
> Thanks.


:-! cant wait to see

another shot of SM .. special for bryan


----------



## BrianY

Sunatmasal san; for your enjoyment! Camera Canon 5DMKII, 100mm Macro, F4.5, 5 sec exposure, ISO 800.
Space meets water


----------



## sunatmasal

R-O-C-K-S ! |>


BrianY said:


> Sunatmasal san; for your enjoyment! Camera Canon 5DMKII, 100mm Macro, F4.5, 5 sec exposure, ISO 800.
> Space meets water


mine is space-water combo too ! :-!


----------



## BrianY

of course .. how could I have missed that .. great minds obviously buy the same watches. Cheers.


----------



## zoltanps

Here is my new Trainmaster Cleveland Express in the winder. What a fantastic looking watch! I took a close-up of the sunburst-silver dial. Fantastic!


----------



## doctor_pan

My Brand New Ball Aviator:


----------



## ecunited

Updated photo of the Trainmaster Cleveland Express - blue dial.


----------



## OILMAN

nice.......


----------



## Casg

here's my trainmaster power reserve...


----------



## khopl

*My Ball EM2 - Aviator 46mm*


----------



## lvt

khopl said:


> *My Ball EM2 - Aviator 46mm*


Awesome, the "speedy" bracelet looks very nice with this watch |>


----------



## exxondus

sunatmasal said:


> :-! cant wait to see
> 
> another shot of SM .. special for bryan


this pic is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## sc2178




----------



## Guest

oilman said:


> lovin it!!!!


x2!!


----------



## shenzhen2020

hi all

here is my BALL EMII DLC,owned couple days ago in hongkong!


----------



## HRLIEBE

My EM II Diver


----------



## Guest

ni shi wo de mei gui ni shi wo de hua


----------



## tpotter

My Trio..

EM II Diver - Trainmaster 60 sec and First Mile...

First mile pic from the previous owner...


----------



## xc70boy

hi guys my name is mike and i today i bought a Spacemaster ,black dial i havent had chance to do any pictures ,so catch you later,(my location is in the uk ):-!


----------



## peter-g

My 200m quartz.


----------



## jACK_bANDIT

This pic is teasing me, mine should be here tomorrow. Great shot!


HRLIEBE said:


> My EM II Diver


----------



## HRLIEBE

jACK_bANDIT said:


> This pic is teasing me, mine should be here tomorrow. Great shot!


Thanks! I saw you received yours! Congrats! The all-black EM II Diver is a very photogenic watch. :-!


----------



## ncvol17




----------



## Kevin Smith

Hi all 

Just got meself a madcow


----------



## nimbushopper

Here's mine, and a close up of the most accurate one(EHC) which keeps time within 5sec a month(using pos variations when off the wrist).


----------



## xc70boy

hi sorry still cant put pictures on please help P.S. i am off to italy to investigate more ball watches bye MIKE


----------



## Jonah81

Aviator 46mm


----------



## Watchthisone




----------



## porschefan




----------



## Lostdingo

My new Spacemaster Glow along side my Grandfathers Rail Road BALL. Lighting was a bit off, I'll try again under natural light.










and one internal of the pocket watch


----------



## Microbomb

Another EMII Diver (Black) and the watch it is replacing. (GSAR).


----------



## dotti

Jonah81 said:


> Aviator 46mm


Hi Jonah81, nice SS bracelet, i wonder where i can find it.. & how come you have different color for day/date? |> |>

my aviator 46mm (on hirsch leather strap):


----------



## Schubacca

I first Ball watch


----------



## darren2how

My two favourite Ball watches-Ball Fireman Skylab LE(Left),Engineer Hydrocarbon Spacemaster Orbital LE(right)








The Power of LUME!!!








Sorry about the blurness because I used Manual Focus.








Ball Fireman Skylab LE Lume shot.Not really bright enougn compared to my Orbital

Love them all


----------



## darren2how

sunatmasal said:


> R-O-C-K-S ! |>
> 
> mine is space-water combo too ! :-!


Mine is Both space combo,skylab and Spacemaster Orbital. 
Next of my collection will be moonlight special.


----------



## Monocrom

Some sweet pics indeed in this thread.


----------



## TikTokClarice

Thought I'd put a pic of my Trainmaster Cannonball in, as there does'nt seem to be many on here.
Had it nearly 2 years now, hardly wear it, but when I do I really love it. The Ball dealer I bought it from only stocked this model with the black strap, and had to order one specially from Ball with a brown deployment, which made getting it a bit more special, so I'm keeping this one minty!

Ball's quality is fantastic, its a gorgeous watch, if I wore it more often I'd probably regulate it a little, its about +8, but thats fine for what bit I wear it, and I'd hate to damage those screw heads removing the caseback.
Very rarely visit the Ball forum, despite owning one and loving the brand, maybe I should spend a bit more time on here!

All the best, 
Richard, Lincoln, UK.


----------



## RoseGold

I really like that blue fireman, but I'm surprised they didn't use blue tubes for that one.


----------



## jarhead024

Here is an updated pic of my Ball collection. In the last year I have sold the Magnate and 40mm Arabic. I blacked out the EHCII bezel and now I really like the look. I am wearing it now on the bracelet.


----------



## roberev

Great collection! I am such a big fan of the Aviator/DiModell Jumbo combination. I rarely wear mine on any other strap nowadays.

Rob


----------



## samanator

We'll just put this up as the rolling update:
















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x532px.























Click this bar to view the original image of 800x532px.
















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x1204px.























Click this bar to view the original image of 800x1204px.















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x532px.















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x532px.
















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x532px.
















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x532px.


































Click this bar to view the original image of 800x532px.
















Click this bar to view the original image of 800x532px.


----------



## rhst1

What's the story about the image on the sub dial at 9?


----------



## Caryn J. Swift56889

so good collection of watches, thanks for sharing ~


----------



## epezikpajoow

Makes me happy...........



































Eric


----------



## Monocrom

Very nice! Which model is that?


----------



## epezikpajoow

Monocrom said:


> Very nice! Which model is that?


This is the Fireman II 43mm, it's my first Ball watch ever and I am very impressed with the total watch!


----------



## Monocrom

Thanks for the reply. Another watch added to my short list.

(My wallet hates you.)


----------



## epezikpajoow

Monocrom said:


> Thanks for the reply. Another watch added to my short list.
> 
> (My wallet hates you.)


Hhahahaha, I'm really sorry :-(. But this is the entry level model, looking at what I paid for it you shouldn't have to save that long...............

Found one:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-ball-fireman-ii-yellow-506706.html

Eric


----------



## Monocrom

Thanks. But I must be honest that I'm not into yellow accents. Some yellow things are fine though . . . :-!


----------



## ykl

My 1st ball


----------



## infusionflank

ykl said:


> My 1st ball


Great looking watch! isit a latest storm chaser DLC?


----------



## ykl

infusionflank said:


> Great looking watch! isit a latest storm chaser DLC?


hi, thx, think is the latest storm chaser model, the SA say is just arrive in his shop 3 days ago... hehe...


----------



## brrrdn

one of my two ball watches :]


----------



## fenderltd

Still smiling after one month of ownership! my first Ball


----------



## Stephanos




----------



## walterrobin

Trial post. My EMII DLC, Blue Markings


----------



## Possolito

|>Here is my first BALL!!! I was waiting for a month to be back home and discover it!!! 
It's amazing, I was so surprise with the lum!!!!!!!!!! I like the design of the number and the strap. Just a little disappointed ; i thought the UTC time could be set regardless of main time and GMT. A drop in the ocean of satisfaction!!!!:-d


----------



## Ph0b)s




----------



## darren2how

Keep 'em well Rob


----------



## EDT3

On the wrist today...


----------



## theswede

*My Spacemaster in Prague*

My Spacemaster with Maratac Composite band


----------



## dkouzou

*Re: My Spacemaster in Prague*



theswede said:


> My Spacemaster with Maratac Composite band


Hmm... with The Church of Our Lady before Týn in Prague's Old Town? Did you photograph the astronomical clock too?


----------



## jACK_bANDIT

*Re: My Spacemaster in Prague*


----------



## dvandentop

*Re: My Spacemaster in Prague*


----------



## raymansg

Mine ..


----------



## jACK_bANDIT

Just in last week.


----------



## Nitroxman

Here is my Stormchaser DLC Glo - doesn't it go well with my Audi TT dash!! Lot of similarilty with the white and red markers on both. I'm really enjoying this watch - the great info on this forum helped me make my choice (first saw Ball watches in a shopping mall promo booth in Singapore and once I saw the tubes, i wanted one!)


----------



## ImitationOfLife

I did not need to see this thread. Now I want to get a stablemate for my EHCII. o|


----------



## UKWolfeman

My first ones. World Timer and Trainmaster Voyager GMT....Hope my pics show up


----------



## skankpile

my first Ball:
EM2 GMT DLC with nato strap.

The thick rubber strap was bugging me so I got the Maratac nato and so far I like it. I've dove sidemount with it so far and the DLC is hard to scratch.. it only scratched where I took off some metal. I think I will not side mount with this watch as it will get beat up from banging on the tanks, and when I back mount I wear 2 Cochran computers, and sling a 40 so this may end up being a poser dive watch... not sure yet.


----------



## Ph0b)s

Ball Spacemaster


----------



## Ph0b)s

Just arrived rubber strap. Buecause it's from Mad Cow I was affraid if will fit.
think...that fit perfect on My Spacemaster..


----------



## dotti

recently acquired, now on rubber strap:


----------



## Wookie420

rhst1 said:


> What's the story about the image on the sub dial at 9?


It's the mission badge for the submersible that the watch is named after.

Bathyscaphe Trieste - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I just bought one of these from a forum member and can't wait to get it!! I will post up pics and a review once it's in my hands. :-!


----------



## b06

Here is my 1st Ball watch!


----------



## dvandentop

my 4 balls. have most of the ones i want now maybe just a fireman or freefall


----------



## incognito

Wow... I can't believe that its been almost 2 years since I started this thread...

anyways, here's my 2 current Balls: 43mm Fireman I and 42mm EM II World Timer


----------



## Monkey D. Luffy

My Ball Night Train:

Wacky Camera phone image...


----------



## b2s

My first was Aviator 46MM. Got tired of the red date so came a pair, Aviator GMT and Aviator Dual time. Sold, the former, but later sold the latter too :think: Finally got that black 44MM GMT back again. I think that she is a keeper now


----------



## brrrdn

newly acquired Engineer Hydrocarbon Classic III


----------



## jACK_bANDIT

Nice dvan., great photos. Im still on the honeymoon with mine. Here is the TMT on a gasgasbones strap at work.


----------



## Piloten

My second Ball, actually. NOS Engineer Hydrocarbon Chrono. It was a little tight until I discovered the extensible link. :-!
I hate you guys; you're going to keep me broke :-d


----------



## cpro67

Here are pictures of my new Ball Fireman Racer watch and my great great grandfather's pocket watch.


----------



## stanley79finn

Nice watches.


----------



## porschefan




----------



## djy74

Here are my "two Balls"
-Dan


----------



## tanwl

This is my number 4 and it doesn't seem to end ;-).


----------



## DiveTimer

Here is my EMII Diver earning it's keep!!!


----------



## ujwalagawas

Mike69 said:


>


Superb collection. liked it.


----------



## Jerzee201

New baby.


[01] by MJav, on Flickr


[02] by MJav, on Flickr

[03] by MJav, on Flickr


----------



## Watchfan2005

My Fireman Ionosphere... I love this watch..


----------



## mikkolopez




----------



## Sniper13

Here's mine. Altough it's at Ball right now getting some "stuff" done. Hope to have it back soon.


----------



## 92gli

Found this for sale on another forum and the seller was only 15 minutes from me... destiny :-!


----------



## Muslickz

incognito said:


> Wow... I can't believe that its been almost 2 years since I started this thread...
> 
> anyways, here's my 2 current Balls: 43mm Fireman I and 42mm EM II World Timer


I really like these two especially the one on the right, but they make a great set.

-M


----------



## Robert999




----------



## DaveS66

Here's my EM II Diver


----------



## boostin20

That's some gorgeous lume!! Is that tritium?


----------



## georges74

My first ball....Trainmaster TMT



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

George


----------



## w4rmk

Here are pictures of my two Balls, one is the Moon Glow and the second one is an Engineer Master World Timer.


----------



## keyon59

Ball Trainmaster Moonlight LE Silver Dial.....


----------



## sryukon

Just in my Fireman II yellow


----------



## ccbad

My first and definitely won't be my last Ball on a custom BJ strap.


Ball Engineer Master II Diver by ccbad18, on Flickr


----------



## djy74

Here is my newest edition: Fireman Victory


----------



## brand.chips

I'm really loving the Ball Engineer Master II Diver GMT and TMT. They seem to be a relatively rare watch and I wondered if many people on here had one? If so, any chance of pictures and your thoughts on them?
I really like the ball watch thing, you have to be careful, as some of the models have too many lights on them.

Would recommend the new Fireman 2 watch, it's very understated in it's design, almost IWC esque imo, but only at a fraction of the cost, with the added Tritium lights, which are only on the minute markers, it's a very cool watch.


----------



## graham.great

Nice watches guys!I'm looking at getting the engineer 2 Ohio moonphase, anybody have this watch? where's do you recommend I purchase this? Do they sell ball brand at time trend mega? Than


----------



## khanfauza

I'm really loving the Ball Engineer Master II Diver GMT and TMT. They seem to be a relatively rare watch and I wondered if many people on here had one? If so, any chance of pictures and your thoughts on them?

Cheers! 
gorgeous watches I think I might have found the right watch for me, must go try one


----------



## ramzchillin

Hello everyone. I am new to this community. =) Just sharing my first Ball watch, been in-love with it many years back and finally got the chance and honor to own one of Ball's collection.

Stormchaser DLC


----------



## darknight

here is my ceramic XV again =)


----------



## johnjr173




----------



## dherbert




----------



## dherbert

Deep Quest


----------



## j-son

just got this last night from rob at topper...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pbj204




----------



## lung4

My Balls...


----------



## ~tc~

Ball Fireman 43 on Strapcode NATO










(sorry about the photo, gotta pay more attention to the lighting next time)


----------



## Pipwatch

One of my favourite watches: *BALL Engineer Master II Diver Worldtime *









































*Movement:* Automatic BALL Caliber 965
*Functions:* Hours, minutes, sweep seconds, day, date and worldtime display, illuminated inner rotating bezel; 55 micro gas tubes for night readability
*Shock Resistant:* 5,000Gs
*Water Resistant:* 300m
*Magnetic Resistant:* 4,800A/m
*Case:* 45mm diameter Stainless Steel, 15.4mm height, Fixed with inner rotating bezel, Anti-reflective sapphire crystal, Screwed-in crown
*Bracelet:* Stainless steel with folding clasp
*Dial:* Black
*Bracelet Options:* Rubber strap with stitching and pin buckle
*Dial Options:* White or black
*Variations: *White dial


----------



## BallBuckeroo

My two vintage Balls.


----------



## Vinc04

Hi Bros, sharing my two Ball Watches Collection









Ball GMT II and Ball Masters Engineer II World Timer


----------



## hfgfbterj

I'm really loving the Ball Engineer Master II Diver GMT and TMT. They seem to be a relatively rare watch and I wondered if many people on here had one? If so, any chance of pictures and your thoughts on them?Loving that Diver GMT! What's the quality of it like? Timekeeping? Are they easy to get serviced? The one i'm after is the bad boy below! There is one half price in London that I've got my eye on. Problem is they don't do mail order and I'm in Manchester. So not only do I need to get a watch into the house and hidden from my girlfriend, I need to get to London and back without her noticing. D'oh!


----------



## roberev

Ball Fireman Victory










Ball Engineer Master II Aviator 44mm on OEM Ball Worldtime Diver rubber "leather-look" strap










Rob


----------



## mick arthur




----------



## Doboji

Some pics of my EMII Diver Worldtime... a watch I am completely in love with.


----------



## JWNY

My friend help me with these photos.

Was initially very keen on the Trainmaster Power Reserve, but settled for Cleveland Express :-!


----------



## nimbushopper

I just took off the bracelet and replaced it with this for the hot weather thats already here! I had read that this could be tricky to do with the four screws and tubes, but with extra hands provided by the guys at Ball's store in Tampa it was done quite easily. The bracelet is better looking but this is more comfortable.


----------



## Pete26

Time to add mine, Victory at lastSorry for the blurry shots. Very glad to be a member of the Ball club, I don't know what took me so long:-!

Cheers

Pete


----------



## sattha61

My newly bought Fireman II.


----------



## UKBadger

Pick my first Ball watch up this week. Fireman II 43mm


----------



## chiefeng




----------



## VenatorWatch

I would really like to have 'Robrev's ' Ball watch collection. Holy crap!


----------



## Markarce

Fireman Night Train on a custom brown leather strap


Ball Fireman Night Train 2 by MarkArce, on Flickr


----------



## Tainc

My 1st Ball watch!! Love the tritium lume.


----------



## Rocky555

Just got my new Ball... EHC I.
Much more comfortable on grey zulu, although not so good looking as on the bracelet.


----------



## otown

Victory at last....Pure class!


----------



## sharkman1234

Just picked up today - new Ball Skindiver. Sorry for the pics that don't do it justice sitting in the car outside the AD. The bracelet is incredible, the dial very deep and the bezel insert ceramic. It wears comfortably and, of course has torching lume.


----------



## Monocrom

Very nice diver's model.


----------



## Hector Fdez

This is new to me.

H


----------



## Jballz1021

Markarce said:


> Fireman Night Train on a custom brown leather strap
> 
> 
> Ball Fireman Night Train 2 by MarkArce, on Flickr


Where can I get this strap? I've been looking for a strap to dress up the NT a bit and I think this might do the trick. great combo.


----------



## cameron202105

Here's my first Ball watch


----------



## stcizzle

Hi guys, I'm Steve. Here's my first Ball watch & it's the best purchase I've ever made. I had never heard of Ball until my brother (jeweler) introduced me to them after absolutely trashing every Movado I ever bought which really pissed me off since I spent at least twice what I paid for my Ball for at least 2 of them (the Dura which is all tungsten-carbide - paid $2,800 & the Faceto with the diamond hour markers and diamonds around the whole bezel as well - paid $1,800). Anyhow, in the past I could never talk myself into buying a Citizens watch or a Seiko or a Bulova or any of the lower tier level swiss watches due to how ugly and unappealing they were. All Tags, to me at least, look mostly the same and have no classy dress models or a mix of class/sport, Rolex and Breitling watches are overpriced imo, Omegas are pricey and while the movements are sick, the looks aren't really my style and so Movado seemed to be the only brand I could find that had stunning good looks while not costing a fortune and having a decent Swiss movement.

Anyway to make a long story of my watchlife struggle somewhat short, the Movados had some minor aggravating issues and I sold them all and bought the Ball. I had a hard time deciding between the Cleveland Express and the Fireman Racer but decided to go with the Racer ($$$$) Eventually I'll get my higher end "2nd ball" so I can be a real watchman.

Lastly, I just wanted to introduce myself and thank all of you Ball fans & nuts for giving me some passion and insight and experience since I read A LOT of your guys' posts when I was deciding on whether or not to ditch all the Movados I got R*PED on (pawning them for well under 1/4 of retail) and finally have a real quality watch or not. So obv you can see the result. Thanks again!!!









sorry for the huge pic, i found a better sized one and attached it and deleted the big one but it's still showing...oh well. I'm a wus newbie-it should be forgiven.


----------



## Veda

Something different 

I've owned quite a few pieces from those "famous" brands JLC, Piaget, Breguet, etc etc... but kept coming back to Ball for their unmatched price feature ratio and superior utility. It now comes down to either Ball or Breitling or no watch! Simply awesome... This is my second Ball. The first one survived a year of constant heavy mountain biking (an Engineer 2 GMT 2) before I replaced with this one. Was going to use this for another true utility field watch but love it so much the other watches don't get any wrist time.


----------



## Saiful

My 1st Ball watch Engineer Hydrocarbon Ceramic xv


----------



## rainbowfix

Hi Ball DeepQuest


----------



## Lowengen

Hi all,
Im from Malaysia, and this is my new baby :


----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony

Lowengen said:


> Hi all,
> Im from Malaysia, and this is my new baby :


Can you tell me what model this is and if it is still available?


----------



## Oklahoma

Tuff_Guy_Tony said:


> Can you tell me what model this is and if it is still available?


That would be the trainmaster celsius and it is a limited of 340 I believe and is mostly available outside the U.S. In the U.S. there is the trainmaster fahrenheit and it is limited to 120. As to availability it is going to vary I don't have avy clue as to how many might have sold.
Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lowengen

Lowengen said:


> Hi all,
> Im from Malaysia, and this is my new baby :


Hi there... Yea, that's the Ball Trainmaster Celsius with limited edition to 310 piece.
There is another similar unit, Ball Trainmaster Fahrenheit which is limited to 120 pieces...


----------



## darren2how

Few ball watches and a different two.


----------



## dougiedude

darren2how said:


> View attachment 865102
> 
> Few ball watches and a different two.


Very nice collection...


----------



## dougiedude

My Ball EM II Moonphases, and Traser Titanium Commander


----------



## dougiedude

...and yesterday I added _*another*_ beautiful Ball to the collection:









Special *'thanks!*' to Rob at Toppers for selling this beauty to me...

Now *THIS  *is the *kinda LUME *I've been _*lookin' for!!

*_


----------



## tenge

Hi, this is my new Ball watch engineer hydrocarbon chrono Titan version.


----------



## tommy_boy

New to me. Love it!


----------



## dougiedude

_Very_ attractive, good photography; I really like those raised *blue hour numbers* !

You should be very proud of this one...




tommy_boy said:


> New to me. Love it!


----------



## ~tc~

If only it had blue hands i would have bought one this weekend!


----------



## iceman64




----------



## cenzor




----------



## Hong Choon Kai

This is my first Ball watch. EMII DLC with C&B Equip leather strap
.


----------



## dougiedude

VERY nice... Love that vintage strap, too!!


----------



## FreshJeep

Wanted to get a pic of this one up. Blue hands are beautiful against the dial.


----------



## divided

Just arrived.


----------



## rustypixel

My Christmas gift to myself. I got this today and I am in love!


----------



## chriscentro

Wow, I have just "discovered" Ball watches, do all of them come with self-powered lumes?


----------



## hiro5646

my first ball watch, and second !


----------



## dougiedude

Those are two, quite beautiful specimens. Congratulations!


----------



## ~tc~

Ball EMII Worldtime Diver










Ball Fireman 43


----------



## Triton205




----------



## Rommel1

Got this just before Christmas. Alligator


----------



## DFresh

Proud owner of a Ball Fireman Racer DLC!!! Got this watch yesterday on my honeymoon in Las Vegas from Berger & Son. My awesome wife was happy to support my purchase! Jim gave me an awesome price so if you are close by be sure to stop in and take a look at there selection. Sorry if the pictures are not as great as the others on here, I took them with my phone. Also, just want to say thank you to all the other Ball Watch owners who have wrote reviews and helped influence my decision!!!!

I'm an official Baller b-)












































-DFresh


----------



## dougiedude

Great-looking Racer! Congratulations:-!, and welcome to the World of Ball!!

I'll be in Vegas in less than 2 weeks, so I'll be sure to drop by Berger & Sons, too...


----------



## DFresh

Awesome! Be sure to tell them I sent you!


----------



## dougiedude

My Night Train DLC has become my 'most frequent' companion, wearing it nearly every day...









It's the perfect size and thickness, and so easy to read, day or night..


----------



## dougiedude

OK, so it's not right to mention 'night' and 'NightTrain' in the same sentence without a lume shot, so here's to-_*night's *_shots:















OK, so maybe I cheated a little with the UV light... but it turned out so beautiful, I had to share it.

Here's the true tritium-activated shot:









Interesting how the orange tube doesn't light so well under the UV light; much better with the tritium (but still weak compared to the oh-so luminous* green...*


----------



## BostonWatcher

Is Ball the best value in watches right now?......IMHO, I think so. I am impressed at how much better the fit and finish is over some of the "big, exceptional quality" brands. Here's mine; an entry level Engineer Ohio II, but it is MY favorite looking Ball. Next, an Engineer Master II diver!!


----------



## quub




----------



## heb

The best watch Ball ever made; congratulations on your choice. One of the very few stainless models that contained the top shelf ETA 2892 movement.

heb


quub said:


> View attachment 939449


----------



## xjamit

View attachment 679424
a watch I am completely in love with.


----------



## pasti78




----------



## skellener

Nice watches guys!I'm looking at getting the engineer 2 Ohio moonphase, anybody have this watch? where's do you recommend I purchase this? Do they sell ball brand at time trend mega? Than


----------



## ~tc~

Topper has one in their pre-owned inventory right now


----------



## dinexus

Here's my Spacemaster X-Lume on the original Bond NATO. With some koi.


----------



## chazza01

New Trainmaster 60 Seconds. I have the honey brown strap on the way along with an EMII DLC. My first watches.


----------



## Lemper

Damn, so many nice watches here!


----------



## hiro5646

my favorite


----------



## BostonWatcher

hiro5646 said:


> my favorite


Nice EH XV!!! I saw this in person last week and it is in my sights!


----------



## seikoluhver

Here is mine. My first ever Ball watch.


----------



## fevew

I would really like to have 'Robrev's ' Ball watch collection. Holy crap!


----------



## Lemper

fevew said:


> I would really like to have 'Robrev's ' Ball watch collection. Holy crap!


Wow, looks awesome!


----------



## dougiedude

(slow page load error...)!!


----------



## dougiedude

Yes, a real beauty, your Victory. Making me lust for another Ball...;-).. Aviator Dual Time, or a Spacemaster would satisfy that craving..


----------



## wutchutalkinboutwill

Here's a few shots of my very first ball watch.
View attachment 989833

View attachment 989834

View attachment 989835

Arabic Chronometer COSC.


----------



## DanC

This arrived this afternoon - thanks Rob! As for the picture quality, well one-handed cell-phone photography is a skill I'm going to have to work on. 

View attachment 992200


----------



## brighter

Engineer Master II Diver (gray)

View attachment 998246


----------



## jefemente

My 1st Ball and now my new daily watch.












​
Jeff


----------



## chpprguy

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chadcs8972




----------



## IHTIO

My most favorite! Just love it!


----------



## PriceIsRight

IHTIO said:


> My most favorite! Just love it!


wow. This is fantastic. Tell us -- what model, and what strap?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

UPDATE: OK, so figured out it's the Cleveland Express Power Reserve, but where did you get that strap?


----------



## keith88

Engineer Master II DLC :-d


----------



## wutchutalkinboutwill

Repost, but, we'll see if I get it right this time. Ball Engineer II Arabic Chronometer.


----------



## mick arthur

That's a class act! Love it!


----------



## dougiedude

Very happy with my 'like-new' Spacemaster from a fine WUS-er..


----------



## molecule

The watch that I wear to the movies! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougiedude

molecule said:


> The watch that I wear to the movies!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


It's really beautiful in the daylight, but can you show us how it looks in the movies?!! :-s


----------



## molecule

The lume on this one is not exceptionally bright. Can't take a clear lume shot with the camera on my phone. Gotta use a real camera for that. The sad thing is, my laptop is a goner and thus, I can't upload the pic!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EDT3




----------



## dave81

seikoluhver said:


> Here is mine. My first ever Ball watch.
> 
> View attachment 962958


Love this piece !


----------



## skellener

Those are two, quite beautiful specimens. Congratulations!


----------



## antjama

newly arrived piece of steel


----------



## NargilFenris

Hello all. Found this forum recently when I was looking into the history of my Grandfathers watch. According to my Grandmother it was purchased as soon as the railroads allowed their workers to wear wristwatches. The old girl has seen better days and I am now looking into getting her tune up.


----------



## Meridian

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## wave_particle

My first Ball. EH Ceramic XV










My Night Train II will be arriving soon! Can't wait.


----------



## Devon Buy

My *Ball Trainmaster Worldtime Chronograph* on my hairy wrist!

For my sentiments on this watch, please see Ball Trainmaster Worldtime Chronograph .


----------



## brucebobby

Just back from Ball repair in Florida after long wait - now with operating date wheel and new hand set. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## NOXON

Ball DEEPQUEST


----------



## Ekta Taneja

very useful information. thanks a lot for this.


----------



## wasusie

Lots of stunning watches and strap combinations here.

I keep coming back to this as a favorite.

- Bill


----------



## wave_particle

My Night Train II DLC

Just received from Topper last week. Thanks Rob!










I replaced the original strap with an isofrane. Love it!


----------



## Morgert

I got my first ball today a EH classic love it!!


----------



## CJ90

Cannonball


----------



## MarkingTime

Crappy iPhone shot. My new Spacemaster Orbital which is my second Ball. The other is the Fireman Stormchaser which I'll probably now sell.


----------



## Scofield

CJ90 said:


> Cannonball
> 
> View attachment 1178568


Does cannonball pay homage to marine watch in one way or another? The main dial and sub-dial look simply very marine looking.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shenyuan

1st post. Would be better if they could replace the second hand chronograph with "RR" logo type.


----------



## samanator

Shenyuan said:


> 1st post. Would be better if they could replace the second hand chronograph with "RR" logo type.
> View attachment 1188260


Keep in mind they did this style of second hand to minimize obscuring the date window. I guess it could still use the RR counter weight. The truth is 50% of the forum would support this move and 50% would want it to remain as is?


----------



## Dangeruss3

Picked up this Trainmaster Racer recently.


----------



## seikoluhver

That is gorgeous. I don't see that model on the Ball website anymore. Discontinued?


----------



## Dangeruss3

seikoluhver said:


> That is gorgeous. I don't see that model on the Ball website anymore. Discontinued?


Thanks so much. It's still current. You just have to scroll to the bottom of the Trainmaster section.


----------



## antjama

on a bracelet









and on strap


----------



## Kim Sung

EM II COSC Diver


----------



## antjama

One watch, four looks.


----------



## Dangeruss3

Just picked this up for a steal over the weekend.

Storm Chaser DLC Glow


----------



## antjama




----------



## baldybean

New Ball NEDU with the white face. Replaced my Fireman Ionosphere with a white face.


----------



## AJ7750

Just bought my first Ball a few weeks back. I haven't had much time to post or take a decent picture but figured I'd at least add a lousy camera phone shot since the watch still looks awesome. Loving every minute with the Worldtime Chrono.


----------



## luvdunhill




----------



## Paul-R

I was tempted by this watch too, but am puzzled about the face design. It is, bizarrely, silver hands on a silver face background. That strongly suggests that it is going to be hard to tell the time except in very favourable lighting conditions. Is it a watch or a piece of jewellery? Paul-R

Was initially very keen on the Trainmaster Power Reserve, but settled for Cleveland Express :-!

View attachment 693714


View attachment 693722


View attachment 693729
[/QUOTE]


----------



## 3wheelin

My Ball Trainmaster 60 second and my Ball EMii MoonPhase....I swapped the bracelet and band around for some variety...


----------



## antjama

my EDC


----------



## ~tc~

I am going to go out on a limb and say the black dial/white hand Fireman (either I or II) is the most legible watch ever created


----------



## mick arthur

Fabulous! Who makes that nice strap?


----------



## Dsaat

3wheelin said:


> My Ball Trainmaster 60 second and my Ball EMii MoonPhase....I swapped the bracelet and band around for some variety...


Both watches are beautiful! Fantastic choice!


----------



## antjama




----------



## dougiedude

These 'brothers' seemed to take a liking to my Spacemaster after I picked them out of the pool skimmer today...














And, as is usually the case with two brothers, there's usually one that develops an especially strong obsession...


----------



## Voodoo13

Cool pics! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## incognito

as the originator of this thread... i'm glad to say that i'm a Baller once again... 

I picked up an Engineer Master II Aviator 46mm

It's bigger than what i normally wear, but im happy with it so far.


----------



## roberev




----------



## mlcor

Just arrived.


----------



## mick arthur

I love it, and I also love the case back on that watch!


----------



## dougiedude

mick arthur said:


> I love it, and I also love the case back on that watch!


Then, we need to see it!

How 'bout it, mlcor?


----------



## mlcor

Here you go, but just as importantly, dougiedude, do you own that Elise? I have an '07 Canyon Red, BWR supercharger and some other mods...


----------



## mick arthur

Nice! It's hard to tell, but the case back is raised like a domed crystal. It's very "throw-back."


----------



## Cptnajordan

My first Ball--- best watch ever owned so far!!!


----------



## dougiedude

mlcor said:


> Here you go, but just as importantly, dougiedude, do you own that Elise? I have an '07 Canyon Red, BWR supercharger and some other mods...


Yes, that's my 2005, running great, loads of fun. Supercharged? I thought about it, but mine's too fast already! I'd get in too much (more) trouble!! Are you planning on making the LOG in Charlotte?

Love your watch; First display caseback I've been able to see in a Ball, none of mine have that... certainly is gorgeous!


----------



## dougiedude

Cptnajordan said:


> View attachment 1290776
> View attachment 1290779
> My first Ball--- best watch ever owned so far!!!


Very cool..

Congrats, Captain!!


----------



## mlcor

dougiedude said:


> Yes, that's my 2005, running great, loads of fun. Supercharged? I thought about it, but mine's too fast already! I'd get in too much (more) trouble!! Are you planning on making the LOG in Charlotte?
> 
> Love your watch; First display caseback I've been able to see in a Ball, none of mine have that... certainly is gorgeous!


Yes, they do a nice job.

As for the car, the supercharger really just enables you to worry less about keeping the revs up, and selecting just the right gear. There is a terrific community of owners here in the greater Chicago area, we have a number of "spirited" drives during the non-winter months, so the car gets its exercise. I've also had it on the track a couple of times. Charlotte's a bit too far for me, though, and anyway, she's in storage for the winter now. :-( When I lived in Tampa, it was more of a year-round thing. Enjoy it!


----------



## Watchnut12




----------



## tekong

My ball watches










Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## spiderworld

Sent from my BNTV400 using Tapatalk


----------



## ~tc~

tekong said:


> My ball watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


Is that a grey dial Diver Worldtime?!?!?


----------



## tekong

It white! 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## mick arthur

EMII DLC Blue


----------



## TAYHAS

EMII Officer. Discontinued and tough to find.

46 mm. and it is getting a lot of wrist time.







.


----------



## jrpippen

Still trying to work out if I can live with this. At the moment I'm wearing her at night. Can be beaten on that!


----------



## rhst1

Thanks for the great thread!


----------



## sduford

Wow, lots of great looking watches! I need to add Ball to my purchase list for 2014


----------



## leicashot

Magnate Chronograph


----------



## sduford

Wow, a real beauty, sporty yet dressy.


----------



## leicashot

yeah I love it more than any watch I've owned yet. Truly punches way above it's weight class.

I love how the dial variates in different light


----------



## leicashot

Bought my second Ball this week! Ball DeepQUEST Silver Dial


----------



## ~tc~

Wow, the first two shots are fantastic!


----------



## samanator

This is number 28 for me and 32 for our home. EHC Black.


----------



## leicashot

Love the hands. Gorgeous piece



samanator said:


> This is number 28 for me and 32 for our home. EHC Black.


----------



## bg002h

Gift advice I gave to my father in law (conductor transcendent mother of pearl pink ladies watch):









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cptnajordan

*ball worldtime diver watch.*..


----------



## Aydrian

Hi 
New on the forum, and would like to humbly share my Ball pics.... 
Happy new year to all! 









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## JC99

leicashot said:


> Bought my second Ball this week! Ball DeepQUEST Silver Dial


that's a real majestic looking timepiece...love it


----------



## JC99

samanator said:


> This is number 28 for me and 32 for our home. EHC Black.


loving this HC Black..anyone knows where I can read up a review on it?


----------



## ~tc~

Search under Blackrock


----------



## leicashot

*Ball Trainmaster Worldtime Chronograph*


----------



## john111

nice collection especially the isonophere.


----------



## wilm3

My EHC Classic III


----------



## benb89

Ball Fireman Night Train DLC. Replaced rubber strap with a NATO


----------



## stcizzle

Couldn't be happier with this addition. Classy perfection.


----------



## leicashot

Wow, classy piece. Would look fantastic on a brown croc.



stcizzle said:


> Couldn't be happier with this addition. Classy perfection.


----------



## Boy711




----------



## samanator

JC99 said:


> loving this HC Black..anyone knows where I can read up a review on it?


I'll have a 90 day review posted soon. We have to get through Ball-Athon first.


----------



## mbonder

stcizzle said:


> Couldn't be happier with this addition. Classy perfection.


Which model is this, really like it, perfect dress watch.


----------



## ~tc~

Trainmaster Roman


----------



## BombFish

Did I hear somebody say ... Trainmaster Roman?


----------



## tekong

Wearing this today!









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## ttparrot

Purchased this weekend -it's truly stunning in the flesh. V. Happy.


----------



## Greek6486

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## StriderTB

Just picked up a 46mm Aviator, my second Ball watch.










Also ordered a bracelet for it, which arrived yesterday.


----------



## Yushhh

hey guys, new to the forum. bought a Trainmaster Legend in december from a forum member. love the watch more and more each day.

only pic I have on my iPad is a macro shot I took a while back


----------



## billyp7718

My fifth and I think my favorite Ball. The Gen 1 Diver in black. Thoughts on brown nato?


----------



## Yushhh

billyp7718 said:


> My fifth and I think my favorite Ball. The Gen 1 Diver in black. Thoughts on brown nato?


wow, I really like the look of that! The black gear on the nato really brings the look together for me. What's the diameter of this one, if you know it (including and excluding crown would be greatly appreciated!)?

5 Ball's... And I was happy being a Eunuch. lol I'm sorry, I couldn't help myself


----------



## billyp7718

Yushhh said:


> wow, I really like the look of that! The black gear on the nato really brings the look together for me. What's the diameter of this one, if you know it (including and excluding crown would be greatly appreciated!)?
> 
> 5 Ball's... And I was happy being a Eunuch. lol I'm sorry, I couldn't help myself


Thanks! Haha! 42mm w/o crown. Not sure with crown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aero100

mine


----------



## lisandrodarica

Awesome, the "speedy" bracelet looks very nice with this watch Ball Aviator, i don't have this model in my area


----------



## Trekkie

Picked up this one today, maybe not correct for this forum being a pocket watch. Nevertheless, it's a Ball from the mid 20's and since I didn't have one it came home with me!


----------



## Mhutch

Phenomenal thread. I truly enjoy viewing the pics.


----------



## dougiedude

Trekkie said:


> Picked up this one today, maybe not correct for this forum being a pocket watch. Nevertheless, it's a Ball from the mid 20's and since I didn't have one it came home with me!


Wow, very, very cool!


----------



## tempelhof

i really should have taken some better pictures in day light, but here she is. i noticed while taking there pictures, the date switches over between 11:57 and 11:58PM. not sure what to make of that and never noticed it before.


----------



## clarken

Here's mine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Night Train

wasusie said:


> Lots of stunning watches and strap combinations here.
> 
> I keep coming back to this as a favorite.
> 
> - Bill
> View attachment 1170074


wow, it is rare and amazing~ my taste

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttparrot

My Magnate Chronograph on a home made pillow. Had it for






a month now and I love it. I think it's one of the best looking watches I've seen.


----------



## JENSON909

Really like this Fireman Night Train DLC

来自我的 HTC One 上的 Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## MODWG

*So I guess I'm now a 'Magnate.'*

Just bought this used at Topper. Thanks Rob, et al


----------



## TTL

*Re: So I guess I'm now a 'Magnate.'*

I absolutely *love* my Engineer II Ohio!


----------



## ttparrot

*Re: So I guess I'm now a 'Magnate.'*



MODWG said:


> Just bought this used at Topper. Thanks Rob, et al
> 
> View attachment 1474402


Love it. One of these baby's is high on my list.


----------



## DBall

*Re: So I guess I'm now a 'Magnate.'*

Engineer II Ohio










Fireman Victory


----------



## Aydrian

My Ball World Time. A watch that is getting lots of wrist time.










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

Every time I put this watch on and it's after 7pm, I get stoked. Put the Big Boy on a distressed dark brown leather number from Crown & Buckle, and it looks stellar in the daytime too. .


----------



## ~tc~

dinexus said:


>


GREAT pic!

How did you balance the lume and overall lighting?


----------



## dinexus

~tc~ said:


> GREAT pic!
> 
> How did you balance the lume and overall lighting?


Thanks!

It's all about finding some good ambient mood lighting, and then stepping into a shadow of that area to bring out the lume contrast. I also shoot at a quicker shutter speed so the background isn't totally blown out. The real trick though? Using the Canon remote shooting app on my phone so I can find the perfect positioning of the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## JWNY

My humble Cleveland Express. Was dreaming of a Night Train DLC though...


----------



## TTL

Lovin' my newbie!


----------



## arias51

Love the classics.


----------



## JWNY

TTL said:


> Lovin' my newbie!


very nice. would look great in leather too


----------



## Aydrian

In the hot afternoon with my Ball Aviator with customised strap.









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## swissmade12406

My new Yellow Fireman. Love at first sight!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## JWNY

My best friend 's Ball... I know that did not come out right...


----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## isaiah




----------



## Aydrian

masterdelgado said:


>


Lovely, I have the same watch too!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## TTL

Something a little more "macro-ish"...


----------



## Svail

My wife just ordered this from Topper.....Thanks Rob. Quick strap change and it's more perfect.

svail


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
G. Delgado


----------



## jopex

Joing the family with my first ever Ball:










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kid_A

imho pretty good choice...



jopex said:


> Joing the family with my first ever Ball:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jopex

Thanks, I'm really loving it so far. Build quality seems great, and I just love the case curving upwards. Dial could be a bit less bussy though it's still legible enough.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mitch57

Just got it yesterday! Picked it up from Russ at Topper Jewelers. Nice watch for sure!


----------



## Kid_A

massive ring, massive crowns....


mitch57 said:


> Just got it yesterday! Picked it up from Russ at Topper Jewelers. Nice watch for sure!
> 
> View attachment 1504741


----------



## hchj

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tony_Fletcher




----------



## michaelucas

I'm finally on the Ball!


----------



## arias51

Marvelight on it's way! Here's a lume shot of my Moon-Phase for now.


----------



## arias51

And the Marvelight!!!!




























Lume shot for fun..


----------



## isaiah

dm1022a. me and my rubicks cube having a ball


----------



## isaiah

Ball watch- just beautiful


----------



## MODWG

I know I already showed this one, but I wanted to post another picture with the watch doing I for what I bought it. I wanted a GMT watch for traveling, one with Tritium so I could read it in the dark and have enough water resistance to allow me to snorkel in it. Here it is in the waters of the Galapagos. Do you know how hard it is to get a picture of a watch on your wrist and a fish in the background while snorkeling? I couldn't get it done but the watch did fine.


----------



## Jerzee201

'Explored' Bermuda with my trusty Spacemaster.


Ball Hydrocarbon by MJav, on Flickr


Ball Hydrocarbon Spacemaster X-Lume by MJav, on Flickr


----------



## isaiah

dm1022a beauty and the beast. Titanium, cosc certified, a beast


----------



## AIrey1507

My Ball Fireman Racer. Quickly became my favorite watch. Would love another Ball, but it seems a lot of them are substantially larger than the 40x48mm Fireman Racer case.

















bonus lume shot (3 second exposure; opened the door towards the end of the shot to flood some light on the dial)


----------



## JWNY

My friend's ball


----------



## Will T

A few photo's of my non standard Hydrocarbon Classic III taken in the morning plus some lume shots in the house....


----------



## mitch57

Here's my new Ball Engineer II Arabic Chronometer.


----------



## wilm3

Will T said:


> A few photo's of my non standard Hydrocarbon Classic III taken in the morning plus some lume shots in the house....
> 
> View attachment 1552458
> View attachment 1552460
> View attachment 1552462
> View attachment 1552463
> View attachment 1552464
> View attachment 1552466
> View attachment 1552467
> View attachment 1552468
> 
> View attachment 1553719


Nice modification... i have the standard version....nice watch.


----------



## Greek6486

Will T said:


> A few photo's of my non standard Hydrocarbon Classic III taken in the morning plus some lume shots in the house....
> 
> View attachment 1552458
> View attachment 1552460
> View attachment 1552462
> View attachment 1552463
> View attachment 1552464
> View attachment 1552466
> View attachment 1552467
> View attachment 1552468
> 
> View attachment 1553719


Who modded this for you? It looks great! Changed all the trit colors and added extra to the hands?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Will T

Thanks, see private message I sent for more details...


----------



## Will T

Thanks, see private message I sent it has more details...


----------



## psweeting

It's not in my hands yet, it's still in Japan (which is where this limited edition was released). Hopefully should arrive next week.


----------



## jjlwis1

Here's my first ball watch a engineer masters 2 DLC in blue, and then my ionosphere chronograph.


----------



## flyingcamel

1st Ball, only my 4th watch!


----------



## tekong

Old guy out for a walk


----------



## tenge

1st Ball, only my 4th watch!


















Which type it is?


----------



## arias51

tenge said:


> Which type it is?


Marvelight
Welcome to BALL Watch - Engineer II - Marvelight - NM2026C-S6J-BK


----------



## jopex

Snorkeling with my Ball.. just wanted to share the pics. 


































































































Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dinexus

Added another Ball to the stable:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bridgs

That Marvelight looks like a keeper! |>


----------



## lamchops107

When I first got this EMII diver as a gift I almost never wore it because the strap was too uncomfortable for my liking, switched the strap recently and problem solved!


----------



## sickened1

My first Ball.


----------



## bracky72

I popped my cherry by picking this bad boy up. To say that I am thrilled with it would be a massive understatement. I'm smitten.


----------



## haywain

Very much thanks to Rob at Toppers who helps me pick this up from the pre-owned section. My first Ball. 

And my attempt at a lume shot...


----------



## dinexus

Campfire with friends, really loving the EMII Worldtimer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyp7718

4th Ball watch and by far my personal fav.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## meanmoose

Ball Engineer Limited edition (Japan only release) with 999 units!

The cream dial really sold the watch to me and I love the design :-!:-!:-!
No Lume shots yet, maybe tonight.

View attachment 1600833


View attachment 1600836


View attachment 1600840


View attachment 1600841


View attachment 1600843


View attachment 1600844​


----------



## dinexus

billyp7718 said:


> 4th Ball watch and by far my personal fav.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice! That black-on-black EMII Diver is hard to come by these days. Well done!


----------



## billyp7718

dinexus said:


> Nice! That black-on-black EMII Diver is hard to come by these days. Well done!


Had the 2nd gen in dark green but thought this was a better fit for me


----------



## pacific17

After 3 fireman's 1,2 and the ionosphere, I think I finally found the Ball for me 😄


----------



## ten13th

pacific17 said:


> After 3 fireman's 1,2 and the ionosphere, I think I finally found the Ball for me 


Rare bird indeed.


----------



## ten13th

Here are most of my cherish Ball watches.

EM2 WorldTime was the 1st and still my favorite watch in my entire collection, not just favorite Ball. I miss it dearly, it has been at watchmakers for the better part of this year. I've to say this is one of the most undervalued and under appreciated watches around. Where else are you going to get a true world timer with date and day for a price that is within reach of of the non-1%er? 















EM2 GMT and EM2 Moonphase - Love the backlit lume, and the simple classic design on these two. Watches don't have to be so big to have presence, there are lots to be said being understated. Had an opportunity to complete the backlit collection with the Moonglow, but it just didn't sing to me like these two. We all have to draw the line somewhere. 















Fireman Storm Chaser DLC Glow - I added this NIB thinking I was going to flip it since I'm not a chrono fan. So it is still NIB. But when you look at the lume its so hard to let it go... okay, time to watch Frozen again with my daughter, maybe that will change my mind. 















Fireman Night Train 1st edition with error dial. This was one of the first Ball that I specifically hunt for. Found this pristine condition one on WUS. I didn't wear this one much at first as I didn't like the strap options I had for it, then I got a perfectly matched custom Clover strap for it. Rest of it is history.















Train Master Dualtime - This was my best find on the Bay to date. It had just gotten a complete service including entire new movement replacement at Ball SC. Got it for couple Benjamin more than the cost of the service. Really wish Ball bring back some of their previous gen watches, they are just so lovely without being super bling. Lots of lume on this "dressy" watch, both from tubes and paint. I understand all Ball movement are of Elaborate grade, but with this one I can actually enjoy it. I'm on the hunt for one of its brother. 






















EM2 Aviator GMT - My default travel watch. Another of my WUS purchase...i hate this site, no I love this site...no I hate, no I love......I'm confused. :-s















EM2 Diver GMT - My default vacation in the tropics watch. Typically I'm not a gold person at all, but this one just looks right in gold.


----------



## arias51

100% agree with you Ten13th, stunning watch and excellent collection.


----------



## ~tc~

Why is the Aviator GMT your default travel watch?

I will ONLY travel with GTLS lume now, usually it's the diver worldtime


----------



## ten13th

~tc~ said:


> Why is the Aviator GMT your default travel watch?
> 
> I will ONLY travel with GTLS lume now, usually it's the diver worldtime


It's my "beater" watch that help me keep track of home time while I'm 16hrs time zone away.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian

ten13th said:


> Here are most of my cherish Ball watches.
> 
> EM2 WorldTime was the 1st and still my favorite watch in my entire collection, not just favorite Ball. I miss it dearly, it has been at watchmakers for the better part of this year. I've to say this is one of the most undervalued and under appreciated watches around. Where else are you going to get a true world timer with date and day for a price that is within reach of of the non-1%er?
> View attachment 1606658
> 
> View attachment 1606666
> 
> 
> EM2 GMT and EM2 Moonphase - Love the backlit lume, and the simple classic design on these two. Watches don't have to be so big to have presence, there are lots to be said being understated. Had an opportunity to complete the backlit collection with the Moonglow, but it just didn't sing to me like these two. We all have to draw the line somewhere.
> View attachment 1606654
> 
> View attachment 1606686
> 
> 
> Fireman Storm Chaser DLC Glow - I added this NIB thinking I was going to flip it since I'm not a chrono fan. So it is still NIB. But when you look at the lume its so hard to let it go... okay, time to watch Frozen again with my daughter, maybe that will change my mind.
> View attachment 1606662
> 
> View attachment 1606653
> 
> 
> Fireman Nighttrain 1st edition with error dial. This was one of the first Ball that I specifically hunt for. Found this pristine condition one on WUS. I didn't wear this one much at first as I didn't like the strap options I had for it, then I got a perfectly matched custom Clover strap for it. Rest of it is history.
> View attachment 1606655
> 
> View attachment 1606656
> 
> 
> This was my best find on the Bay to date. It had just gotten a complete service including entire new movement replacement at Ball SC. Got it for couple Benjamin more than the cost of the service. Really wish Ball bring back some of their previous gen watches, they are just so lovely without being super bling. Lots of lume on this "dressy" watch, both from tubes and paint. I understand all Ball movement are of Elaborate grade, but with this one I can actually enjoy it. I'm on the hunt for one of its brother.
> View attachment 1606661
> 
> View attachment 1606659
> 
> View attachment 1606660
> 
> 
> My default travel watch. Another of my WUS purchase...i hate this site, no I love this site...no I hate, no I love......I'm confused. :-s
> View attachment 1606663
> 
> View attachment 1606667
> 
> 
> My default vacation in the tropics watch. Typically I'm not a gold person at all, but this one just looks right in gold.
> View attachment 1606664
> 
> View attachment 1606668


That's many many Ball watches! I agree that Ball watches are value for money and I certainly love my Balls.

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauf2947

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clarken

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWNY

My friend's Ball. Bad choice of words


----------



## Aydrian

My Ball Diver World Time Diver given a new lease of life with a new strap!










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Aydrian said:


> My Ball Diver World Time Diver given a new lease of life with a new strap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Cool strap and buckle. What are them?


----------



## Aydrian

ten13th said:


> Cool strap and buckle. What are them?


The strap and buckle are OEM from Helberg watches. But I got them from a good deal from eBay.

I attached a link from Helberg for your reference. 
http://www.h2o-watch.com/helberg-buckle-22mm-ss.html

Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk


----------



## roberev

My three favorite Balls "in the rotation:"

EMII Classic (1st Gen)



















EMII Diver










Trainmaster Roman


----------



## wwh

got two balls in 2 months (sounds wrong, I know!)

first was the trainmaster eternity - love the dial on the watch









next is the fireman racer


----------



## jjlwis1

jjlwis1 said:


> Here's my first ball watch a engineer masters 2 DLC in blue, and then my ionosphere chronograph.


I just added another one.. This one is a personal favorite, which I thought I would never own... Because I thought it was sold out.... But after some clearing up.. And some back and forth with my AD and Ball... I present you all with!.....






the dm1020a in black dial with black bezel.... The only other time I saw this was at my AD who had it for another customer and wow I loved it... But he said he never gets calls for them... Then fast forward 2 years to this past week.... I have it! Directly from Ball USA.... And probably the last one in black on black... I feel very lucky! I really like it! So this makes 3 Balls! Actually I may get a 4th too... As my AD had another rare and older ball in his safe... I'll let you all know if I get it or not. Thanks for reading!


----------



## dinexus

jjlwis1 said:


> Directly from Ball USA.... And probably the last one in black on black... I feel very lucky! I really like it! So this makes 3 Balls! Actually I may get a 4th too... As my AD had another rare and older ball in his safe... I'll let you all know if I get it or not. Thanks for reading!


Rare birds are the best birds. Wear it in good health!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky555

Finally got the Mad Cow


----------



## jjlwis1

Rocky555 said:


> Finally got the Mad Cow


Nice! It's so light huh... Hey is your bezel really hard to turn too?


----------



## Rocky555

jjlwis1 said:


> Nice! It's so light huh... Hey is your bezel really hard to turn too?


Yes it has above average resistance to turning...
But it was the same on Hydrocarbon Classic, so I gues it is a feature, not a fault.


----------



## watchnbuy

my ball magnate chrono at miles above sky


----------



## michaelucas




----------



## Elevengauge

First Post! New member to the forums and first time owner of a mechanical movement watch and I made it a Ball Trainmaster Worldtime Chronograph!


----------



## shafrikadir

Love to have one..


----------



## shafrikadir

aero100 said:


> mine


   I have a blue dial.....


----------



## shafrikadir

clarken said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


   Same like mine. . ..


----------



## shafrikadir

My favorite watch, Ball NEDU. .. 
In action...


----------



## shafrikadir

shafrikadir said:


> My favorite watch, Ball NEDU. ..
> In action...


Here some night vision post of my Ball NEDU..


----------



## shafrikadir

Here another selected image of my Ball NEDU. It's perfect on my wrist. .


----------



## xaxier

Reporting in!


----------



## robertl

Picked it up on Friday!


----------



## Aydrian

Out today with my Ball World Time.


----------



## ten13th

Aydrian said:


> Out today with my Ball World Time.


What kind of strap is that. Nice!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian

ten13th said:


> What kind of strap is that. Nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Customised strap from a strap maker. Can look for him on Facebook under "The Leather Project". Very friendly and will accommodate to customers request.


----------



## watchnbuy

ball hydrocarbon magnet chrono


----------



## Aydrian

An outing with 
(i) Ball Worldtime 
(ii) Customised strap 
(iii) Wontoncraft buckle


----------



## Spunwell

Skylab


----------



## tobytobes

can't beleive how much a mesh strap changed this watch. was gonna sell it but now it's back on my wrist.


----------



## tobytobes




----------



## Okapi001

Just arrived - my first Ball.


----------



## serdvd6

Not as impressive as most of these posted, but its a nice everyday work watch (especially when you work at a BMW dealer) the problem is now I'm buying to many watches, just purchase a Omega Aqua Terra and waiting for delivery!.


----------



## debasercl

serdvd6 said:


> Not as impressive as most of these posted, but its a nice everyday work watch (especially when you work at a BMW dealer) the problem is now I'm buying to many watches, just purchase a Omega Aqua Terra and waiting for delivery!.


Nice! What's the model?

Congratulations


----------



## serdvd6

It is "Ball Watch for BMW Classic NM3010D-SCJ-BE" the only way we can get them is with the leather deployment band, I have since change it out for the stainless steel bracelet.


----------



## QWatchQ

circa 1955..... 1604B


----------



## gm78

My first Ball, it arrived yesterday:


----------



## Aydrian

My day out with 
(i) Ball World Timer 
(ii) SNPR padded strap 
(iii) Helberg buckle 
Adding a padded SNPR strap does adds tons of class to the watch!


----------



## ten13th

Something you don't see that often.


----------



## arlo

My Ball Engineer Master II Diver Chronometer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian




----------



## kakefe

my Ball EM 2 diver...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Another rare one, Moonphase. Both the moon and stars are tubed from behind. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trekkie

Here's the choice for the day, a gently pre-owned NEDU.









Happy collecting!
Trekkie


----------



## soya759

Bonne idee,je vais poster mine plus tard etui galaxy tab 4 housse galaxy tab 4


----------



## gm78

Storm Chaser DLC Glow


----------



## Aydrian

gm78 said:


> Storm Chaser DLC Glow
> 
> View attachment 2593274
> 
> 
> View attachment 2593314


Looking good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78

Thank you.  And it wears extremely comfortable on the shown Damasko strap with folding clasp:


----------



## germy

EM II GMT II


----------



## CJ90

Very rarely seen in the wild.


----------



## TTL

Fireman Victory


----------



## roberev

I'm sorry that I let mine go. It's a great all around watch, suitable for dress or casual. 
Apparently, it also was one of the most difficult dials to manufacture, of all Ball models to date, given that it was cut at three levels, with guilloche on only one. 
I like that the numbers are lume painted, over and above the tritium vials.
Wear it in good health!



ten13th said:


> Something you don't see that often.
> 
> View attachment 2361826


----------



## durgaprasadzone

Thanks for showing info...


----------



## jrpippen




----------



## lukaspl21

My Ball GMT I


----------



## gm78

Fireman Racer Classic


----------



## mitch57

Ball Trainmaster 60 Seconds II.


----------



## TTL

Engineer II Ohio


----------



## gm78

I treid some other straps on the Racer Classic, the Hirsch Paul in dark brown and black and a custom made strap.


----------



## Aydrian

gm78 said:


> I treid some other straps on the Racer Classic, the Hirsch Paul in dark brown and black and a custom made strap.
> 
> View attachment 2858881
> 
> 
> View attachment 2858897
> 
> 
> View attachment 2858913


Classy. Nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78

Thank you, Aydrian! 

I am wondering if there is a specific reason why Ball put the NYC class J-3a designed by Henry Dreyfuss on the case back. Does anyone know this?


----------



## 1911JB

Ball Engineer Master II Diver TMT Limited Edition


----------



## Trekkie

I had my dealer order me the rubber strap for the NEDU and it came in yesterday! Due to heavy snow in the midwest and lack of torx screwdrivers, I had to wait until today to put the band on. Anyway, here she is in all her glory!









Happy collecting,
Trekkie


----------



## Jan_DK

Fireman II.


----------



## gm78




----------



## ten13th




----------



## dinexus

ten13th said:


> View attachment 3237282


My EMII Worldtimer says 'howdy.'










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Okapi001

My 3rd Ball - Red Label GMT.


----------



## jrpippen




----------



## woodchuck

*Old school World Timer

*


----------



## Aydrian

My Ball Aviator with SNPR whiskey padded patina strap and Helberg buckle. Class, level up.


----------



## gm78

The strap looks great on this watch, Aydrian. :-!

I tried some Nato straps on my black Stormchaser:


----------



## Cesare Borgia

Ceramic XV


----------



## dougiedude

Night Train gen II never grows old. Bulang & Sons strap:










Sent from a Point-in-Time using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian

gm78 said:


> The strap looks great on this watch, Aydrian. :-!
> 
> I tried some Nato straps on my black Stormchaser:
> 
> View attachment 3310922
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310930


Thanks for the compliments. Got the strap on discount from SNPR strap.

Another picture of me waiting for bus with my Ball.


----------



## Norms76

Hi all from the UK I'm new here, just bought my first Ball time piece and found this great forum. That's my new fireman racer in the picture.


----------



## Cptnajordan

Ball StormChaser Glow-- love it









Ball Moonlight special LE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norms76

Ball Fireman Racer


----------



## Dufresne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yarvis

Beauty of a watch! What model is this and ever think about selling?


Norms76 said:


> View attachment 3495066
> 
> Ball Fireman Racer
> View attachment 3495082
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495090
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495106


----------



## Yarvis

Just purchased my first Ball watch and couldn't be happier! Its a Master Engineer II Aviator III, now say that fast three times! lol. Have to say where I bought from was also a great experience and couldn't have been happier, About Time in California. You want a great deal on a new Ball watch? YOU HAVE to give Ms. Holly a shout. She answers emails very quickly and if you're nice, you might get her cell phone for even quicker response texting. I am very happy, so much so I am planning my next watch purcahse for late this summer and Holly and About Time have EARNED my business..


----------



## Norms76

Yarvis said:


> Beauty of a watch! What model is this and ever think about selling?


Thanks, it's the Ball Fireman Racer.


----------



## jhwarthog

First Post on WUS and wanted to show off my new Ball Engineer Master II Aviator III I just acquired. I am in love with this watch.


----------



## Yarvis

I have the same watch, wore it today in fact, it really is a substantial piece. Did that Nato strap come with yours? I saw something green in my box wrapped in plastic, never once opened or looked at it.



jhwarthog said:


> View attachment 3598266
> First Post on WUS and wanted to show off my new Ball Engineer Master II Aviator III I just acquired. I am in love with this watch.


----------



## Andjre S.

Guys i must share with you what my girlfriend bought for me !!!


----------



## brminpin

Just bought my first Ball from a WUS member. I've been really keen on grabbing a Ball Engineer II Ohio GMT for about a month when this Moonglow came up for sale, I just kind of had to have it.  I'll eventually grab an Ohio GMT, but for now, I'm very happy with the Moonglow.


----------



## chumch




----------



## Lelocle

Fun thread. 

Thank you all for showing me your balls.


----------



## gm78

I tried a thick brown lether strap on my Racer Classic:


----------



## Cptnajordan

Ball Worldtimer Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78

My Stormchaser DLC Glow still wears a Nato-strap:


----------



## watchnbuy

Ball hydrocarbon space master


----------



## Reicry

2nd ball in the family :stuck_out_tongue:


----------



## Reicry

It begins.


----------



## brminpin

Black light assisted lume shot of Skindiver.


----------



## ericys

Newbie to the Ball family. My Nedu says hi to all.


----------



## dinexus

Relaxing on Grand Cayman with my EMII Worldtimer. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericys

Sorry for the blurred pictures earlier. Here are some clearer ones. Thanks for the earlier likes.


----------



## watchnbuy

Always think that my ball magnet Chrono beats rolex dytona


----------



## ten13th

This doesn't get out much, but it's a presence when it does.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Voodoo13

I like.


----------



## shafrikadir

ericys said:


> Sorry for the blurred pictures earlier. Here are some clearer ones. Thanks for the earlier likes.
> 
> View attachment 3991138
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991154


I have one in blue. .


----------



## Spunwell

Ball Skylab II and its killer case back.


----------



## ericys

This doesn't get out much, but it's a presence when it does.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

@Ten13th, Wow that's a great looking piece you've got there. Very classy indeed. Is it from the Trainmaster collection?


----------



## Vivian886

Ball Lady Fireman Gen-1 32mm & Lady Fireman Classic 31mm


----------



## elusious

Hydrocarbon Midsize


----------



## ten13th

ericys said:


> @Ten13th, Wow that's a great looking piece you've got there. Very classy indeed. Is it from the Trainmaster collection?


It's part of the Engineer Master II - Aviator Dual Time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Change up the look of my EMII WorldTime with a nice leather NATO. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elusious

That leather NATO looks great on your WorldTime, brings out the golden colored accents on the dial. I've been considering one for my Hydrocarbon, I'm just not sure how well it'll work with the double spring bars.


----------



## Gismo

Finally added a Ball Engineer II Chronograph Red Label to my collection


----------



## isaiah

that is very nice.


----------



## Rocky555

I love my Mad Cow... if only I could find affordable original rubber strap for it.


----------



## dnslater




----------



## Olly Yung

My humble collection: My Fireman Racer DLC


----------



## samanator

Rocky555 said:


> I love my Mad Cow... if only I could find affordable original rubber strap for it.


Straps are still available via a Ball AD. It's. The same standard strap for the EHC like the Spacemaster.


----------



## ayuboi86




----------



## WatchMe82

Just picked up this beauty!! Really beautiful looking piece in every way.......the blue dial is just amazing!!









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchMe82

Rocky555 said:


> I love my Mad Cow... if only I could find affordable original rubber strap for it.


That looks like my wrist ha!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78

I tried my Stormchaser on different Nato straps.


----------



## Cocas

Here's my mad cow. It fits nicely on my small 6.5inch wrist.


----------



## LeeK74

This is with me for few days.


----------



## Aydrian

Like the size and design of watch.

👍👍👍

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas

The blue dial moonphase just amazing.


----------



## LeeK74

This one today. I prefer this over Hydrocarbon.


----------



## samanator

So my 52nd Ball Watch was received today. EMII Skindiver II:


----------



## Will T

Congrats on your latest addition Michael, 52 Ball watches impressive feat....when do you get the time to wear them all, you must have a monster sized safe to secure them?

Do you have any more details regarding the *"New Diver with internal bezel actuated by the external grip" *referred to in the Basel 2015 thread back around 20th March?

Cheers
Will


----------



## Moonlighting

Love at first sight


----------



## Tcchoo

My Ball Fireman NECC


----------



## samanator

Tcchoo said:


> My Ball Fireman NECC
> 
> View attachment 5009969


First one of these I've seen since they don't appear to be available yet in the US. it appears to be more closely related to an EMII then a Fireman style case.


----------



## FreshJeep

Was going through some old pictures and found this one. The watch is still here, but the truck is gone. Too late to change my username.


----------



## shafrikadir

FreshJeep said:


> Was going through some old pictures and found this one. The watch is still here, but the truck is gone. Too late to change my username.
> 
> View attachment 5160082


It's was perfect blending with your Jeep.

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## FreshJeep

Haven't posted this one yet. Ball Trainmaster Cleveland Express. This is the watch that started my love of watches and drove me to the collection I have today. Really had my heart set on it and ended up buying some other things along the way -- kind of like eating your way around the kitchen when you have a craving.


----------



## ajai

Tcchoo said:


> My Ball Fireman NECC
> 
> View attachment 5009969


Same as mine, but white dial
LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT


----------



## shafrikadir

Rest mode from my wrist. .. my Ball Nedu. .









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas

Mad cow in kitchen....


----------



## JunJeat

My Aero GMT. =D


----------



## Trekkie

This is the only one I trust (red label) while testing power transformers around the lower 48. Picture taken somewhere in the South parts of Illinois.







It's really my workhorse due to it's typical Ball features such as reliability and visibility!
It has never failed nor complained about either high magnetic fields, really tough working conditions (weather), or some use and abuse from me. 
Sorry to say, she's with Ball service right now for an overhaul including a new dial since the frame around the day / date display came loose. Hopefully I can have it back soon, need it for another trip.

Happy collecting!


----------



## Floydboy

My Fireman II. Just a great watch.


----------



## Tony Abbate

Marvelight on Hirsch Heavy Calf


----------



## germy

Wearing this Ball EM II GMT II today


----------



## nimbushopper




----------



## umarrajs

My favorite World-Timer............was out of rotation for a while........getting back-up from today.........


----------



## billieruslan

Lovely watches!!!


----------



## brminpin




----------



## ChuckMiller

Someone likes Isofrane. 


nimbushopper said:


>


----------



## emonje

brminpin said:


> View attachment 6006394


Beautiful beautiful piece.
Still kicking myself for not latching on to one on sale a couple of years back.


----------



## Cocas

TGIF!


----------



## Dan_957

Recently acquired and hasn't left my wrist since


----------



## denny73

A Ball Engineer Master II Classic. a very beautifull watch!


----------



## mukhliz

My Aviator 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday

My new Skindiver II from Topper Jewelers...


----------



## p6steve

My first Ball watch, and probably my last watch purchase for a while now i don't have any money


----------



## FatTuesday




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## ChuckMiller

Grinny, the Red Lable is in the top 5 nicest Ball dials. It reminds me of an Omega Aqua Terra.


----------



## ormondgators

EMII Skindiver II on blue isofrane


----------



## Jaxwired

Fireman Glory


----------



## emonje

denny73 said:


> A Ball Engineer Master II Classic. a very beautifull watch!
> 
> View attachment 6280970










The twin says hi


----------



## 860802

Morning guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric72

Recent purchase......










Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bitethattire

Just got my 'new-to-me' Cannonball!


----------



## Cesare Borgia

I think Ceramic XV changes the face many times a day.


----------



## FatTuesday

Skindiver II


----------



## boaconrp

1st Generation Fireman Night Train


----------



## FatTuesday

Skindiver II on Borealis rubber strap


----------



## Relojlover

FatTuesday said:


> Skindiver II on Borealis rubber strap


It definitely shares some similarities with the Tudor Pelagos, don't you think?


----------



## Blackwell13

Fireman Storm Chaser Pro!


----------



## Motokulompat

Engineer Green Berets.


----------



## Motokulompat

Another shot... ;-)


----------



## E_Fahlman

Here's my Ball Fireman Classic NM2098C - Sidenote it'll be for sale soon!


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## jakesky

Here's an old and a new.


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Horhe

Few years ago


----------



## Horhe

Last year


----------



## Horhe

Now


----------



## FatTuesday

Skindiver 2


----------



## colonelpurple

So love this watch


----------



## timecrisis

Old School Trainmaster.


----------



## swissmade12406

Hydrocarbon Magnate Chronometer. A real Beauty and a Beast.


----------



## portcred

I've always felt the Fireman - especially with the red accents - had a "Mille Miglia" feel (even more so than the Chopards), so I installed a tire-tread rubber band onto it and now it's my daily driver ...


----------



## Homesicksteve

"To be able to post links or images your post count must be greater"


----------



## JodyH




----------



## JodyH

A picture of my three Balls... err that didn't sound right.
My three Ball watches.


----------



## rgrthat

My Ball Ohio Moonphase II


----------



## Colombia

brminpin said:


> View attachment 6006394


Absolutely stunning. Do you have the model number??


----------



## Trekkie

Happy wife thought I could use another set of bxxxs, however, in the end, we settled for just one 









It's the "Trainmaster Roman Numerals", gorgeous piece as usual from Ball.


----------



## brminpin

Colombia said:


> Absolutely stunning. Do you have the model number??


It's an Engineer II Moonglow model # NM1020C.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia

brminpin said:


> It's an Engineer II Moonglow model # NM1020C.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## portcred

My Fireman Red with a newly installed RubberB strap ...


----------



## Colombia

My first Ball and another soon to follow. This thread is addicting.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil Drummer Boy

Fun to get to contribute to this thread 


Hydrocarbon Spacemaster X-Lume


----------



## WhoIsI

Ball 125th anniversary commemorative timepiece
Engineer II Genesis
NM2026C-S7-BE















Addicting to the lume b-)


----------



## brminpin

Changing it up a bit today.










Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Price

That looks great brminpin! I have a blue perlon I want to try on my Fireman Racer but I'm having a hard time getting the bracelet off. Pushing in the pin on one side just isn't working (usually does for all my other watches). May have to buy some springbar tweezers. Or recruit my wife for a 3rd hand.


----------



## Trekkie

Green Beret on a black rubber strap donated from another Ball. 
Fits like a glove and looks great!


----------



## Motokulompat

Trekkie said:


> Green Beret on a black rubber strap donated from another Ball.
> Fits like a glove and looks great!


Damn! It looks great. And tactical look too. |>


----------



## appview

Those baton markers are big but does not looking too intimating. I like it


----------



## Cocas

Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon tmt titanium limited edition

Unboxing...


----------



## BigAl40

I know they're not to everyone's taste! But here's my new Engineer II Genesis 125 model. I love it!


----------



## Horohollis

Love seeing all these pieces from Ball, especially the skin divers! Some unique lume for sure!


----------



## bensdaddyjoe

My Engineer II Master Diver......Amazing watch! I've has a Seiko MM300 and this watch blows it away...


----------



## billy_ngu

I like wearing the ball in dark places so I can see the lume, sucker for lights


----------



## watchnbuy

seiko mm300 owner will kick ur ass.
but, i would like to shout out, ball really build quality time piece.


bensdaddyjoe said:


> My Engineer II Master Diver......Amazing watch! I've has a Seiko MM300 and this watch blows it away...


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Marlins9703

My EMII Aviator on a B&R Bands Velcro strap.


----------



## sbrown

Very Nice!!


----------



## Cocas

My Ball mad cow closest shot


----------



## Cocas

View attachment 8987185


My Ball mad cow closest shot


----------



## watchcrazy007

You cant beat a Ball RR


----------



## watchcrazy007

That's a HOT watch


----------



## watchcrazy007

Yes It is LOVE. I just picked one up


----------



## watchcrazy007

Love everything about this watch.


----------



## gossler

Ball & BMW 100th Anniversary Power Reserve


----------



## estevezj777

A lazy Saturday afternoon with Ball, Bon Chon and some G & Ts...


----------



## f2002q

Here is mine. I looked through the whole thread and I didn't see one of these... Must not be that popular.


----------



## Cocas

The evergreen Ball Mad Cow EHC TMT LE


----------



## Greenbird007

I'll jump in


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

My Ball


----------



## troyr1




----------



## OmegaSMPMan

My Ball


----------



## chesterred

Picked my second Ball up today, 50% off, couldn't resist, I actually went in to buy my Mrs a necklace but decided she has enough necklaces.

I was a bit worried about the split day/date, but it works brilliantly and it is nice that the Roman Numerals are balanced without the "day" cutting into the III.

Same fanastic finishing as my Cannonball Express. I think I now officially have a "thing" for Ball watches, especially as this may be the only Ball watch in existence worth more second hand than new.


----------



## gossler

Her is my Ball


----------



## mountain runner

My first Ball arrived today. I couldn't be happier!


----------



## chesterred

I think I'll keep it


----------



## eric72

Pilot GMT









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas

Mad Cow


----------



## Cocas

Ohio Moonphase


----------



## eric72

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Ball EM2 Diver GMT. Perfect for the holiday season. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## roberev

44mm Ball Aviator on Sinn Chronissimo-style strap:


----------



## stress8all

Picked up a blue dial Marvelight yesterday. Found one of the only Ball ADs in the city were having an end of year sale. I had been planning on buying it around the middle of 2017, but with a discount of over $550aud, I couldn't resist. Beautiful watch, loving the dial, tritium, bracelet, everything.


----------



## Level.5x

stress8all said:


> Picked up a blue dial Marvelight yesterday. Found one of the only Ball ADs in the city were having an end of year sale. I had been planning on buying it around the middle of 2017, but with a discount of over $550aud, I couldn't resist. Beautiful watch, loving the dial, tritium, bracelet, everything.


WOW.... Those photos are amazing. Hard to follow that! Lol


----------



## Level.5x

First time Ball owner here. Got my Fireman Racer from Topper today and am really loving this watch!


----------



## mountain runner

Engineer II Red Label Chronometer GMT on a blue-gray pigskin strap today. I love changing straps on this watch.


----------



## timepiece_afficanado

Picked up a new Fireman Enterprise from Topper's yesterday. Shown mounted on a Khaki Nato.


----------



## Dufresne

mountain runner said:


> Engineer II Red Label Chronometer GMT on a blue-gray pigskin strap today. I love changing straps on this watch.
> 
> View attachment 10406090


I owned this exact watch...twice. I regret selling it. Very versatile and for a 40mm (you may have the 43mm?) wore great on my smallish wrists due to smaller dial and L2L length. Love the red GMT hand. The only think I didn't like was the bracelet. Polished, chunky links made it more blingy than I wanted and no micro adjustment. However, as you know, on leather it is fantastic. Great watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mountain runner

Yes, this is the 40mm. I love the fit. I'm not a fan of the chunky polished links on the bracelet either...so I brushed them. Looks better now, but I still prefer this on leather.



Dufresne said:


> I owned this exact watch...twice. I regret selling it. Very versatile and for a 40mm (you may have the 43mm?) wore great on my smallish wrists due to smaller dial and L2L length. Love the red GMT hand. The only think I didn't like was the bracelet. Polished, chunky links made it more blingy than I wanted and no micro adjustment. However, as you know, on leather it is fantastic. Great watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## eric72

Arctic.....changed to rubber









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

Back in rotation after 6 weeks hibernation: One and Only............ World-Time Diver:


----------



## craigmorin4555

My Arabic Ball Watches









Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## stress8all

Love the Conductor. How large does that case shape wear? 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555

stress8all said:


> Love the Conductor. How large does that case shape wear?
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk










haven't had much wrist time with this just picked it up yesterday but it's very comfortable just a little smaller than I am used to but I have been wearing 42mm plus divers so it's to be expected going to wear it for the week and see if I get used to it

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## eric72

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## emonje




----------



## eric72

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## eric72

And an evening change...









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bakes1

Fireman Racer DLC Santa Fe. Just picked it up yesterday from a local AD. Don't know much about it but have wanted a Ball watch for awhile and it caught my eye.


----------



## steelydap

This came in the mail yesterday. Love it so far!









Lol, I panicked when I saw the mark between the 35 and 40 minute markers. I thought it was a mark on the dial. Is that a t? What's the significance? Train? Pardon the dumb question.
Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

steelydap said:


> This came in the mail yesterday. Love it so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I panicked when I saw the mark between the 35 and 40 minute markers. I thought it was a mark on the dial. Is that a t? What's the significance? Train? Pardon the dumb question.
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Tritium hallmark


----------



## Control187

New to me engineer ii 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas

The Flying Scotsman (review to follow at a later date)...


----------



## hchj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric72

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## cruise_bone

Here's my newest, delivered just this morning.


----------



## chesterred

Ball Roman on a Hirsch Viscount. Picked this up at half price from an AD. So happy with it.


----------



## chesterred

Ball Cannonball Express. My first £1000 plus watch. Gamechanger, the quality is awesome.


----------



## craigmorin4555




----------



## eric72

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mountain runner




----------



## eric72

Not a dress fan, but this one is nice.

Today:










Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mitch 2.0

I am fairly certain my first luxury watch with be a Ball, but this thread is not helping me narrow my choice!

Some really nice looking watches on this forum.


----------



## tbechtx

My Ball DM1020A Engineer Master II Diver. I love this piece!


----------



## highbob

My "new" Fireman 40mm. Just received it in the post yesterday. It's seen a little action, and I was happy to pick it up for a song for EDC use.

Very happy that the tritium is still shining quite brightly.







*Save**Save*​


----------



## paijo

Managed to acquire Ball 115 year anniversary. Not so classic as my Omega DeVille, but also not so sporty as my Yacht Master. A true watch for all occasions.


----------



## Aydrian

It has been a while.










Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x

Running some errands this Sunday with my Ball Fireman Racer on a B&R Bands oak vintage racing strap...


----------



## mountain runner

Wow, I love the look with that strap. Very nice.



Level.5x said:


> Running some errands this Sunday with my Ball Fireman Racer on a B&R Bands oak vintage racing strap...


----------



## Level.5x

mountain runner said:


> Wow, I love the look with that strap. Very nice.


Thanks! For $70, these B&R straps are really good...


----------



## highbob

The Fireman on a new BluShark James Bond NATO. It's a great strap, and the buckle is so much nicer than what you find on so many NATOs.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo

The new acquisition :-d My first Ball. I've chosen the Engineer II Marvelight with the grey dial, since I do not own a watch with this dial-colour.
Very pleased with the new addition, love it! This piece oozes quality.

Some fast pics:

























I've got a nice goodie in the form of a UV-flashlight from Ball with my order at an AD in Germany.









Regards from Belgium!


----------



## JoeC

Ohio 38mm


----------



## stress8all

JohnGo said:


> The new acquisition :-d My first Ball. I've chosen the Engineer II Marvelight with the grey dial


Love the Marvelight, I have the blue dial version. Hope you aren't the type to fret over bracelet scratches though, coz those raised links attract them like nothing else.

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo

stress8all said:


> Love the Marvelight, I have the blue dial version. Hope you aren't the type to fret over bracelet scratches though, coz those raised links attract them like nothing else.
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


I was aware of that before buying, although it's difficult to see them micro scratches appearing so soon :-(


----------



## JohnGo

Marvelight H3-Tritium in action ☢

















Love this watch!


----------



## gossler

Cant take one, without the other....


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Ball NEDU... Luuuuuuume









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JWNY

My brother's Ball


----------



## Cocas

Outing with Ball in a tropical breeze....


----------



## catlike

Fireman NECC.

A bit of an impulse buy from an AD where the whole Ball range was 25% off plus I got another 10% by claiming GST as I travelled to Thailand soon after.

It's a great looking watch with flaws that I have so far forgiven.


----------



## JohnGo

catlike said:


> Fireman NECC.
> 
> A bit of an impulse buy from an AD where the whole Ball range was 25% off plus I got another 10% by claiming GST as I travelled to Thailand soon after.
> 
> It's a great looking watch with flaws that I have so far forgiven.
> 
> View attachment 11383778


Nice watch! What do you mean with flaws forgiven?


----------



## JohnGo

This beauty gets a lot of wrist-time lately |>


----------



## catlike

JohnGo said:


> Nice watch! What do you mean with flaws forgiven?


Nothing too serious:


The lugs are a little too straight for my usual liking, just a touch more angle down would have been nice.
The main issue is the polished centre links on the bracelet, yes they look good in pictures and in the box but they are quite large in area and are a very effective fingerprint magnet, in fact I can't remember owning a watch before that showed smudges and fingerprints to this degree. I swear that it attracts other people's fingerprints as it looks like ****e within minutes of a clean and I don't remember touching it! It would have been much more functional to polish the smaller outer links instead that wouldn't have highlighted the issue as much. I'm thinking about getting them brushed and I got my watch guy to brush one centre link that is hidden by the diver's extension as a test and it matches the outer ones really well and still looks interesting as the centre links are slightly raised. Getting them brushed is inevitable as I'm not sure my OCD can cope with it long term :-d

Other than that it is a great looking watch with real wrist presence, the dial can look somewhat busy for a 3 hander with that large bezel but it somehow suits it. The bracelet (apart from the polishing) is really nice and I also like the fact that it doesn't have a bezel pip/marker that sets it apart from my other dive watches.


----------



## JohnGo

catlike said:


> Nothing too serious:
> 
> 
> The lugs are a little too straight for my usual liking, just a touch more angle down would have been nice.
> The main issue is the polished centre links on the bracelet, yes they look good in pictures and in the box but they are quite large in area and are a very effective fingerprint magnet, in fact I can't remember owning a watch before that showed smudges and fingerprints to this degree. I swear that it attracts other people's fingerprints as it looks like ****e within minutes of a clean and I don't remember touching it! It would have been much more functional to polish the smaller outer links instead that wouldn't have highlighted the issue as much. I'm thinking about getting them brushed and I got my watch guy to brush one centre link that is hidden by the diver's extension as a test and it matches the outer ones really well and still looks interesting as the centre links are slightly raised. Getting them brushed is inevitable as I'm not sure my OCD can cope with it long term :-d
> 
> Other than that it is a great looking watch with real wrist presence, the dial can look somewhat busy for a 3 hander with that large bezel but it somehow suits it. The bracelet (apart from the polishing) is really nice and I also like the fact that it doesn't have a bezel pip/marker that sets it apart from my other dive watches.


I'm curious to see the result of the brushed centre links. I do not mind everything is polished on mine because it is not a toolwatch.


----------



## JohnGo

The Marvelight on a custom made blue goatskin strap from Ko, a Dutch strapmaker.


----------



## highbob

Cleveland Express. My first Ball.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gpreminger

Storm chaser dlc


----------



## PerroRojo

My first is EHC GMT, then i acquired EM2 Diver DM1020 with green bezel, the legendary beauty, then i acquired EM2 Diver TMT. All i acquired pre-owned.
I hope devil pass by to convince me to acquire EM2 Diver GMT Gold Bezel and Fireman StormChaserPro Grey Dial.
Enjoy


----------



## PerroRojo

f2002q said:


> Here is mine. I looked through the whole thread and I didn't see one of these... Must not be that popular.
> 
> View attachment 9783050


What type is this bro?


----------



## Level.5x




----------



## Cocas

Good morning!


----------



## Karkarov

Just got this in the mail care of the recent Ball Outlet auction. I understand these watches don't do it for some people, but in the flesh this is one helluva chrono. The BMW logo is so small that honestly, unless you are looking for it you don't even see it. Hopefully will get some better pics later, swapped out the stock strap to a hornback I hadn't been using lately, and it looks fantastic.


----------



## craigmorin4555

Conductor that I don't wear enough









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x

Wearing the Ball FR today..


----------



## umarrajs

Favorite World Timer..........


----------



## JohnGo

Such a nice watch...


----------



## tbechtx

I also love my Trainmaster Worldtimer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

umarrajs said:


> Favorite World Timer..........
> 
> View attachment 11657186


It's not recommended to use straps that are smaller than the lugs width because the springbars are more prone to fail.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## mountain runner

Catching a train in Italy.


----------



## Level.5x

lvt said:


> It's not recommended to use straps that are smaller than the lugs width because the springbars are more prone to fail.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


If you're using the correct spring bar length, why is it more prone to fail if the strap is smaller? I've currently been experimenting with my new Oris Sixty Five that has 21mm lugs. I've tried putting 20mm straps on it but visually, it just doesn't look right. But I wouldn't use 20mm spring bars....I still use the 21mm spring bars so I don't see why the smaller strap would cause the spring bar to accidentally depress or break unless you were also(stupidly I may add) using shorter spring bars.

Speaking of odd lug widths though, I do find it more attractive to just squeeze a 22mm strap in a 21mm lug width. Except when it comes to NATOs. I think you can get away with a 1mm smaller NATO width....James Bond made it work with more like a 4-5mm difference!


----------



## Level.5x

Wearing my Ball FR today....


----------



## lvt

Level.5x said:


> If you're using the correct spring bar length, why is it more prone to fail if the strap is smaller? I've currently been experimenting with my new Oris Sixty Five that has 21mm lugs. I've tried putting 20mm straps on it but visually, it just doesn't look right. But I wouldn't use 20mm spring bars....I still use the 21mm spring bars so I don't see why the smaller strap would cause the spring bar to accidentally depress or break unless you were also(stupidly I may add) using shorter spring bars.
> 
> Speaking of odd lug widths though, I do find it more attractive to just squeeze a 22mm strap in a 21mm lug width. Except when it comes to NATOs. I think you can get away with a 1mm smaller NATO width....James Bond made it work with more like a 4-5mm difference!


If you want to use a strap that is smaller than the lugs width, you should use fat springbars because they are stronger than the factory installed springbars.

1mm gap might be ok as long as your watch uses thick and good quality springbars.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## k206

I was suddenly curious what my Ball would like like on a rubber strap. I'm not quite sure it works. The color is probably polarizing as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x

Took some new pics today....I liked how they turned out with and without editing:

















Unedited:








Edited:


----------



## Shahini

First time to se the aviator..looks fantastic!


----------



## eric72

Pilot GMT









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

I am absolutely in love with my new Ball! I am still surprised I was able to get this for such a good price, directly from Ball on their outlet store. I had wanted this watch for a very long time, but could not afford the $5,000 MSRP.


----------



## WhoIsI

Genesis on leather strap.









Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

Trying a Hirsch James performance strap I have spare before making a decision on whether or not to brush the centre links on the bracelet:


----------



## eric72

Hc









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

.....and on mesh:


----------



## eric72

Today...









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

Still in the honeymoon face! I think this will be my new favorite


----------



## JohnGo

Ball Marvelight on a gray-blue custom-made strap by Ko


----------



## GreatScott

EM2 Diver









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x

Man, I love this watch...Especially how the blue enamel numerals have this metallic border that really pops when the light hits it. Such a tremendous design element. See pic #3

Also, got this one on my Bas & Lokes padded brown strap called "Brahm". Love this combo!


----------



## JohnGo




----------



## Level.5x

^^^Awesome pics John!

Any tritium lume pic advice? Granted, I only got a smart phone so is it a no go?


----------



## CRiTA thee WiSe Wiz

Level.5x said:


> Man, I love this watch...Especially how the blue enamel numerals have this metallic border that really pops when the light hits it. Such a tremendous design element. See pic #3
> 
> Also, got this one on my Bas & Lokes padded brown strap called "Brahm". Love this combo!
> 
> View attachment 12189866
> 
> 
> View attachment 12189890
> 
> 
> View attachment 12189906
> 
> 
> View attachment 12189914


What model is this one i want it!

C.m.T


----------



## Level.5x

CRiTA thee WiSe Wiz said:


> What model is this one i want it!
> 
> C.m.T


Ball Fireman Racer w/ blue enamel. Check out Topper Jeweler or Iguana Sell.


----------



## Karkarov

Level.5x said:


> Ball Fireman Racer w/ blue enamel. Check out Topper Jeweler or Iguana Sell.


@CRiTA - Level 5 is right, just bear in mind there are two versions of this Fireman. He and I both own the newer version. The older versions looks very similar, but has a circular cyclops (not rectangular with rounded sides), and the hour/minute hands are shorter.

While I am here, may as well post a new pic of mine I took a month or so ago. My apologies, it was a cell phone camera :/


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

Put on my new Laco pilot strap today. Suits the watch beautifully. Only issue is the 21mm lugs again.


----------



## eric72

Still like wearing it....









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott

Dress up day, so I'm using my dress up diver










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x




----------



## Aydrian

Grocery shopping today. A stealthy Ball Fireman paired with a Hirsch Performance strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

My Sunday wear. Off to hit some sporting clays today.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

My Ball Sportsman is in play today


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

My Bronze Star with some black joe.


----------



## Blazinva

my first Ball.









Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo




----------



## steq

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas




----------



## eric72

Still wearing it often...









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## GrounchOldGuy

Randomly stumbled upon this on Craigslist. I think its only had one owner before me. I told myself that it was only to re-sell but I'm totally lying to myself. Love the history.


----------



## gossler

BALL & BMW and my M roadster

In a dodgy neighborhood in Mexico


----------



## JohnGo

At the wheel of my '72 Alfa with the Marvelight @ the wrist. Indian summer.


----------



## WSN7

I looked through most of this and did not see one Hydrocarbon Hunley! Man is that a good looking watch. This thread needs more blue Marvelights! Currently saving up for one. Feed my saving up for it, guys!


----------



## W7MA53TO10

My companion for today


----------



## Heljestrand

WSN7 said:


> I looked through most of this and did not see one Hydrocarbon Hunley! Man is that a good looking watch. This thread needs more blue Marvelights! Currently saving up for one. Feed my saving up for it, guys!


I suspect I am headed that way as well but I want to visit my local AD which is owned by Jeff Hess himself, and try multiple Ball novelties to be sure!


----------



## WSN7

Heljestrand said:


> I suspect I am headed that way as well but I want to visit my local AD which is owned by Jeff Hess himself, and try multiple Ball novelties to be
> 
> It's just a great looking watch that's suitable for multiple occassions/uses. I'll definitely have to try it on first at an AD and maybe some others to be sure. Ive heard the watch wears large for 40mm so just like you, I want to be sure it works for me. Who knows... might walk out with a different BALL all together, but I know one thing: i need a BALL in my collection for sure. Cool brand.


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## 2edyson

My Ball for BMW with a bespoke stingray strap. I'm really digging it.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## stegeocan

Pioneer


----------



## verreauxi

Here's a bunch of mine from the past:

Diver Chronometer:








Storm Chaser glow on different straps:
































The lovely CE dial: 
















I also had a 2nd Gen Night Train and a Diver, but those photos got lost in the Photobucket debacle.

And my current AeroGMT:
















Awaiting a NightBreaker w/blue dial and white lume. Hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## surfuz

That's quite a number of Balls! 

Very nice models. 

The AeroGMT, the rubber strap comes with a deployant clasp? 

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## verreauxi

No, that's after market. I don't think any Ball watches on strap use deployants (bracelets obviously have them, however). I don't like tang buckles except on Natos, so I will change out any buckle to a deployant.


----------



## badleo

My Engineer III King in Jellyfish Spectacular


----------



## gossler

verreauxi said:


> No, that's after market. I don't think any Ball watches on strap use deployants (bracelets obviously have them, however). I don't like tang buckles except on Natos, so I will change out any buckle to a deployant.


I beg to differ... OEM deployment clasp on my EM Diver


----------



## verreauxi

gossler said:


> I beg to differ... OEM deployment clasp on my EM Diver


I stand corrected! Thanks for the photos...cool watch. I had an old Ball diver on rubber strap but it only came with a standard buckle.


----------



## evancamp13

Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT. Was this not a very popular model? I don't know a ton about it yet, but I've looked through the forum and don't think I've seen another one identical to it yet









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger

My two Balls(lol)... Skindiver and 60 Seconds II


----------



## legacy404

My DeepQuest in silver:


----------



## StephenCanale

Ball Fireman Racer Classic 42mm NM2288C-SJ-SL

Fell immediately in love with the look:









The micro gas tubes sealed the deal:









2.7 seconds a day... did I get lucky or what???









Great watch!


----------



## paintingtiger

StephenCanale said:


> Ball Fireman Racer Classic 42mm NM2288C-SJ-SL
> 
> Fell immediately in love with the look:
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12710741&stc=1&d=1512528876"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> The micro gas tubes sealed the deal:
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12710743&stc=1&d=1512528925"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> 2.7 seconds a day... did I get lucky or what???
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12710745&stc=1&d=1512528968"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> Great watch!


That's a great looking watch! Love the silver dial with gold accents. I think it really shines on a brown croc strap, but it looks nice on the bracelet too. Congrats!


----------



## N15M0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

Storm Chaser Pro









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x

Ball Fireman reacer on new strap...










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Karkarov

Did you make that strap yourself level 5? If so you have really come along, the practice is definitely paying off!


----------



## AllanR

My first Ball. It's not here yet, but it IS mine!








Hopefully it it will be on my wrist by the end of the week.


----------



## MarceloTheLion

It finally arrived! Limited Edition Engineer III Endurance 1917.


----------



## gossler

MarceloTheLion said:


> It finally arrived! Limited Edition Engineer III Endurance 1917.
> 
> View attachment 12774827
> View attachment 12774829


Great looking watch! Congratulations.


----------



## AllanR

Arrived today. I like it!








Trainmaster Pulsemeter Chronograph Chronometer


----------



## jcombs1

Tough to get this one off my wrist, it's really good.


----------



## Level.5x

Karkarov said:


> Did you make that strap yourself level 5? If so you have really come along, the practice is definitely paying off!


Yes sir! Thanks! Been working on quite a few new creations.


----------



## canary301




----------



## xherion

What strap is that on the skindiver?


----------



## surfuz

I am curious too... Some sort of reptile skin? Python? 

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## canary301

surfuz said:


> I am curious too... Some sort of reptile skin? Python?
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


indeed is Python.

custom made from yi leather.

https://www.yileather.com/

simply love the texture and the great craftmanship


----------



## surfuz

canary301 said:


> indeed is Python.
> 
> custom made from yi leather.
> 
> https://www.yileather.com/
> 
> simply love the texture and the great craftmanship
> 
> View attachment 12823977


Thanks for sharing. Very suited for the watch.

Saw the site, the sharkskin strap look nice too!

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## Ivo P

My first Ball


----------



## xherion

canary301 said:


> indeed is Python.
> 
> custom made from yi leather.
> 
> https://www.yileather.com/
> 
> simply love the texture and the great craftmanship
> 
> View attachment 12823977


yileather is in Singapore right?


----------



## canary301

xherion said:


> yileather is in Singapore right?


that's correct.


----------



## gossler

BALL Stormchaser Pro.


----------



## hunlock




----------



## Karriope

Something proper to look at soon, perhaps.


----------



## eric72

Deep Quest









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Ball Fireman Racer on Ball leather strap


----------



## Karriope




----------



## MarceloTheLion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65

Just came in the UPS delivery! Woohoo!


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

NEDU  Tritium Luuuuuume 

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## eric72

Deepquest and Spacemaster









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Meisterstück...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## mcx




----------



## Rocky555




----------



## verreauxi

Among my favorite Ball models. Never owned one, but certainly on my to-buy list


----------



## verreauxi

Beauty. Had the silver dial with RG numerals for awhile. Loved it.


----------



## verreauxi

I regret selling mine! I'll get one back some day.


----------



## matt.

I LOVE the dial on this one. Great detailing and depth. Unfortunately I will be selling it soon as I am consolidating my collection to just a few nicer watches. Quality vs quantity.


----------



## gossler

Sometimes it glows in the day too. Dont know why.


----------



## Rifish

I got my first Ball watch, blue Marvelight. I am positively surprised about the quality that Ball offers with this price. I usually wear it with the orginal metal bracelet but here it is with siena brown leather strap, which make it look a bit more casual.


----------



## trebor2

My first Ball watch arrived today! Was worried it would look too big on my wrist but I think it looks ok.


----------



## paintingtiger

trebor2 said:


> My first Ball watch arrived today! Was worried it would look too big on my wrist but I think it looks ok.
> View attachment 12978431


Looks great!


----------



## paintingtiger

Rifish said:


> I got my first Ball watch, blue Marvelight. I am positively surprised about the quality that Ball offers with this price. I usually wear it with the orginal metal bracelet but here it is with siena brown leather strap, which make it look a bit more casual.
> 
> View attachment 12964083


I know right! When I handle a Marvelight along side a Rolex Datejust 41, I can't help but think that the Ball feels and looks like the better watch(as crazy as that may sound)


----------



## trebor2

paintingtiger said:


> Looks great!


Thanks! Blown away by the build quality. Italian made Alligator strap nice and comfortable too.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Vette45

This thread really wants to make me purchase all these Ball watches! It is such a great watch with great detail but for some reason it's always overlooked in the watch world.


----------



## gossler

Im very excited I finally have a Worldtime watch. I have been wanting one for some time now. And really do love this Trainmaster. I sold my Steinhart Ocean One, to help this purchase.









I will take better quality photos shortly.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## mcx

gossler said:


> Im very excited I finally have a Worldtime watch. I have been wanting one for some time now. And really do love this Trainmaster. I sold my Steinhart Ocean One, to help this purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will take better quality photos shortly.


This is a stunning piece imho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon NEDU...
With Tritium Luuuuuume 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## HKwatchlover

Engineer hydrocarbon airborne II with lume shot


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## gossler

Enjoying this first week with my new Trainmaster Worldtime. I like this watch a bit more every day.


----------



## mountain runner

Red Label GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Karriope

gossler said:


> Sometimes it glows in the day too. Dont know why.


The phosphors are activated by UV light, besides the tritium radiation, so in the daytime they actually glow, enhancing the coloration of the tubes in said daylight.


----------



## siLence79

Late to the Ball game but picked up these 2 pieces recently.

It's difficult to stop at just 2 









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

Very beautiful 2 pieces, and impeccable strap selection to boot


----------



## siLence79

xherion said:


> Very beautiful 2 pieces, and impeccable strap selection to boot


Thank you! 

Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

siLence79 said:


> Late to the Ball game but picked up these 2 pieces recently.
> 
> It's difficult to stop at just 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


Indeed it is difficult to stop at two.


----------



## gossler

Playing with a Canon MP-E 65mm Macro Lens.


----------



## siLence79

Awesome collection!


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## WyoBALL

Nice! Looks like I need to pick up a macro lens.


----------



## Leekster

Naval Aviation Edition









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Dan Pierce

Following my fellow Kentuckian.
dP


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Dan Pierce said:


> Following my fellow Kentuckian.
> dP


The new Coke version looks great and tempting!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> The new Coke version looks great and tempting!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I've heard about the new Coke but have never seen it yet. Might be due to my colorblindness but I've searched and come up empty.
dP


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Dan Pierce said:


> I've heard about the new Coke but have never seen it yet. Might be due to my colorblindness but I've searched and come up empty.
> dP


From their Facebook.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> From their Facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thank you, sir!

I've read the differences between my 1st version Aero and the new is a sloped bezel and red 24 hour hand. If it's labeled a Coke I would assume that would mean a red/ black bezel. All I see is black Are my colorblind eyes deceiving me?
dP


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Dan Pierce said:


> Thank you, sir!
> 
> I've read the differences between my 1st version Aero and the new is a sloped bezel and red 24 hour hand. If it's labeled a Coke I would assume that would mean a red/ black bezel. All I see is black Are my colorblind eyes deceiving me?
> dP


You are correct, red GMT hand and black top portion and red bottom portion of the bezel.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> You are correct, red GMT hand and black top portion and red bottom portion of the bezel.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Wow, I can't see the lower red portion at all. Sometimes it's better not knowing what I've been missing.

But thanks for the clarification.
dP


----------



## eric72

Airborne I









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## ergezen1

This is the best Ball for budget: clear dial, versatile style and tritium.



W7MA53TO10 said:


> My companion for today
> View attachment 12544941


----------



## ergezen1

This is the best Ball for budget: clear dial, versatile style and tritium.



W7MA53TO10 said:


> My companion for today
> View attachment 12544941


----------



## wickets

Picked this up today!


----------



## peterbee

I am loving my Engineer III King!!


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

wickets said:


> Picked this up today!
> 
> View attachment 13139723


One of these is on my list!

Doc Savage


----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

My watch must be broken... It should read 5 o'clock...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> My watch must be broken... It should read 5 o'clock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


It's 5 o'clock somewhere 

Sweet watch!

Doc Savage


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## francorx

My 1st Ball









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

francorx said:


> My 1st Ball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Very nice. That one is on my list.

Doc Savage


----------



## KoenVw

I have 3 Balls @ the moment. ;-)

And a 4é one incoming. ( Pré sale, #0002/1000 ) hope to get it soon, but they are late @ the moment with deliveries.


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Aydrian

So happy to find a compatible 21mm strap for my Hydrocarbon Black.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

Trusty oldie DLC.









So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## hrasco185

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger

hrasco185 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Gorgeous!


----------



## navjing0614

Our first Ball...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

^^^ Nice!

Doc Savage


----------



## RMUSE

I have 4 obviously one of my favorite brands


----------



## KoenVw

Really nice !!!


----------



## parsig9




----------



## King_Neptune

CarboLIGHT 43mm


----------



## Aydrian

qa_ii said:


> CarboLIGHT 43mm
> 
> 
> View attachment 13226549


Nice one. I am imagining this watch with tan canvas strap.... Ah, the possibilities....

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas

Ball Madcow


----------



## Cocas

Ball Madcow TMT LE


----------



## King_Neptune

qa_ii said:


> CarboLIGHT 43mm
> 
> 
> View attachment 13226549





Aydrian said:


> Nice one. I am imagining this watch with tan canvas strap.... Ah, the possibilities....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I've got more than a few straps in mind, but I need to do some research related to whether or not the lug holes will resist becoming oversized, elongated, or otherwise worn before I start swapping out straps too often. The lugs seem to be layered and machined carbon fiber (cloths similar to fiberglass cloths). :think:


----------



## Aydrian

qa_ii said:


> I've got more than a few straps in mind, but I need to do some research related to whether or not the lug holes will resist becoming oversized, elongated, or otherwise worn before I start swapping out straps too often. The lugs seem to be layered and machined carbon fiber (cloths similar to fiberglass cloths). :think:


Oh yes! Something I didn't realise till you brought it up. First thing that comes up in my mind are the quick release spring bar type of straps....

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten

Ball Fireman Classic Racer


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## RMUSE

Ball of the day


----------



## RayWatch

Engineer II Genesis


----------



## motesamj

I love the simple elegance of this watch


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cultaddict

So many balls here! 
Here's my two









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gorem

my blue black balls ;-)


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Just landed today!









Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Sorry for a fast followup post, but I thought this was a cool shot.









Doc Savage


----------



## Malthus101

Well, that's an entire morning I'll never get back! Page 1 to 94 in one sitting.... but wow! So many other Balls I didn't know existed! I only have one Ball, the Hydrocarbon Deepquest - it seems pretty popular, and there 3 on this last page (well, 2 and one normal Hydrocarbon)

But I took a few pics anyway. I bought it used in immaculate condition and at a very good price after some bargaining. However, the box was destroyed! All the innards broken, the diving buoy bag ripped apart (why bother to open that?!) so I emailed Ball explaining this and asked if I could buy the box again? (all paperwork was fine and correct)

Guess what they did? Sent me a brand new box and buoy, from Switzerland to my home in London... for free! How totally cool is that??

Ball has a loyal fan-boy now, and after reading this thread, I think I have 8 or 9 new Balls that are now on my shopping list! Haha.

Anyway.... my first and utterly beautiful Ball, the Hydrocarbon Deepquest:


----------



## KoenVw




----------



## Aydrian

Malthus101 said:


> Well, that's an entire morning I'll never get back! Page 1 to 94 in one sitting.... but wow! So many other Balls I didn't know existed! I only have one Ball, the Hydrocarbon Deepquest - it seems pretty popular, and there 3 on this last page (well, 2 and one normal Hydrocarbon)
> 
> But I took a few pics anyway. I bought it used in immaculate condition and at a very good price after some bargaining. However, the box was destroyed! All the innards broken, the diving buoy bag ripped apart (why bother to open that?!) so I emailed Ball explaining this and asked if I could buy the box again? (all paperwork was fine and correct)
> 
> Guess what they did? Sent me a brand new box and buoy, from Switzerland to my home in London... for free! How totally cool is that??
> 
> Ball has a loyal fan-boy now, and after reading this thread, I think I have 8 or 9 new Balls that are now on my shopping list! Haha.
> 
> Anyway.... my first and utterly beautiful Ball, the Hydrocarbon Deepquest:
> 
> View attachment 13298541
> 
> 
> View attachment 13298543
> 
> 
> View attachment 13298545


Hi! Agreed on your thinking on Deepquest. It was my holy grail till I actually bit the bullet and purchased it. And Hydrocarbon are poisonous, I virtually went on a shopping spree on them!









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

NEDU vs BFG 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## navjing0614

Legend iii for a while now...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

Here's my favouritest watch of all. Gets the most wrist time amongst my watches.


----------



## Leekster

Landing on the ship requires bronze Balls.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

Leekster said:


> Landing on the ship requires bronze Balls.


LOL. Nice play on words. Nice watch too.


----------



## RMUSE

This isn't my most expensive Ball, but for some reason, I wear it more than the others. Just looks right to me!


----------



## Aydrian

RMUSE said:


> This isn't my most expensive Ball, but for some reason, I wear it more than the others. Just looks right to me!
> 
> View attachment 13322323


Thisodel looks nice and very easy to read!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZeke

Here's the nightbreaker for the day.


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

TGIF 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## MrZeke

Aydrian said:


> Thisodel looks nice and very easy to read!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I love how its signed below the hands!


----------



## MrZeke

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Here's my favouritest watch of all. Gets the most wrist time amongst my watches.
> 
> View attachment 13310131


I've had 2 out of 3 of those, still got the speedy, never letting her go!


----------



## MrZeke

navjing0614 said:


> Legend iii for a while now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Nicest looking ball ive seen yet!


----------



## MrZeke

RayWatch said:


> Engineer II Genesis
> View attachment 13251493
> 
> View attachment 13251495
> 
> View attachment 13251497
> 
> View attachment 13251499


Someday that's the one I'll have! Nice & clean!


----------



## JohnGo

Ball Marvelight grey









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F met Tapatalk


----------



## MrZeke

JohnGo said:


> Ball Marvelight grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F met Tapatalk


Sweet! I don't think I've seen one I didn't like, except perhaps the diver style.


----------



## Memorybabe62

Makes me want one.


----------



## gossler

Trainmaster Worldtimer


----------



## Rodentman

I recently picked this up. It's thicker and larger than a DSSD. The chrono hour hand fell off but it was sorted quickly under warranty.


----------



## Rodentman

.


----------



## BundyBear

The missus said that I should upload a picture of her Ball Watch. 

Can't remember what it is as it's a couple of years old but I think it is either a previous generation Engineer II Ohio or Fireman Victory Ladies.


----------



## timefleas

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The missus said that I should upload a picture of her Ball Watch.
> 
> Can't remember what it is as it's a couple of years old but I think it is either a previous generation Engineer II Ohio or Fireman Victory Ladies.
> 
> View attachment 13364379


It's a second generation Fireman, ladies--below is one color scheme of the men's version.


----------



## BundyBear

timefleas said:


> It's a second generation Fireman, ladies--below is one color scheme of the men's version.


Thanks! She was talking about a his and hers watch at that time and I wasn't paying much attention to it. So she went ahead and bought herself that watch. I got to admit that it was the first time I held a Ball Watch in my hand and loved the lume on it. Pre-ordered an AeroGMT II and so started my watch buying spree - *ahem* - collecting. We're now both into watches. Nothing better than to get the missus on side with your hobby.

Have a good day Timefleas and all you Ball Watch owners out there.


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Ball Watch 
Engineer Hydrocarbon 
NEDU... Navy Experimental Diving Unit 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## parsig9




----------



## BevHillsTrainer

My first incoming!


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

BevHillsTrainer said:


> My first incoming!
> View attachment 13431313


That's a great one for your first!

Doc Savage


----------



## tbechtx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

tbechtx said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you know there is a way to set the worldtime function correctly, and still have the inner bazel aligned?


----------



## tbechtx

gossler said:


> Do you know there is a way to set the worldtime function correctly, and still have the inner bazel aligned?


That's so weird that you asked me that. I was just wondering that this afternoon. I just noticed the inner (minute) bezel was off kilter. I'm sure there is a way but you have to set everything in the correct order or it gets messy! LOL I will attempt tomorrow and see what happens.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lanjim

Loving the new addition...














Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

tbechtx said:


> That's so weird that you asked me that. I was just wondering that this afternoon. I just noticed the inner (minute) bezel was off kilter. I'm sure there is a way but you have to set everything in the correct order or it gets messy! LOL I will attempt tomorrow and see what happens.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I recently took a cruise on the Baltic sea, from England all the way to Russia. I had to set up my watch every few days... you have to ratchet the time adjustment, to advance the 24hr bazel. You have to be careful too, if you miss the mark, you have to go all the way around again .
If I had your WT Diver, I would have used the bazel too! But if you are at home.... well I think its worth it to set it up correctly.
This is my WT. I have no choice but to do it one way.


----------



## tbechtx

gossler said:


> Do you know there is a way to set the worldtime function correctly, and still have the inner bazel aligned?


I would love to know it! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sfordt




----------



## tbechtx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

tbechtx said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trolling?

Doc Savage


----------



## lanjim

Aviator Dual Time on new Hirsch strap...








Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bovi

Love these watches!!! Can't wait to get me one!


----------



## Greenbird007

Such an underrated brand, that moon phase is gorgeous


----------



## gossler




----------



## Saxman8845

Picked up this Fireman Racer while on vacation in Spain last week. Loving it so far.


----------



## PetrosD

Earlier this evening, having a drink outdoors on a beautiful night at Atrium in Southport, CT after a long day of business meetings. Wearing the Ball Engineer III Endurance and the tritium lume is really popping in the evening light.


----------



## wickets

+petrosd, your watch looks grand. I like the hands they used for that model


----------



## BundyBear

wickets said:


> +petrosd, your watch looks grand. I like the hands they used for that model


in some weird way, it looked exactly like a Rolex Datejust 41 or rather the Rolex looks like this!!!


----------



## Astro_train




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Pix_hunter

The Other Secret AgentEngineer III Starlight


----------



## GMBarbakoff

The newest addition.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Engineer manufactured


----------



## colonelpurple

Ball Master Engineer II Diver and wife


----------



## Maddog1970

My new Skindiver 2....love it


----------



## ThaWatcher

Maddog1970 said:


> My new Skindiver 2....love it
> 
> View attachment 13682521


Really like the looks of this one! :-!


----------



## Maddog1970

I will be the first to admit I have gone a little crazy this year, and my watch budget got shot to pieces.....
I did the usual, flipped ones I feel out of love with, and drooled over new offerings.
The BSD2 is not "new" and I always wanted one, but man they were hard to find.
Seldom did a 2 show on eBay and when they popped, the price was nuts....
Gnomon had them as out of stock for so long, I had almost given up.....
Then they restocked and I pulled the trigger on my last purchase of 2018 and could not be happier!

I am a Seiko fanboy, so lume has always been a "thing" for me, so T25 was always pulling me to the Skindiver, then throw in the vintage appeal (to me anyway), with the dial and the orange seconds hand, and for my money anyway, when of the best divers out there.....

The bracelet is super comfy and the rubber band one of the best.....couple that with the super legibility of that sweet dial and the COSC movement (+0 over 48hours) and this is a heck of a package!









It's one of those dials that changes colour from black to grey depending on lighting and could replace my Green MM300 as the "prettiest" watch I have!


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Drudge




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Drudge said:


>


Beautiful 

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## GT247




----------



## wickets

GT247 said:


> View attachment 13718099


What a stunner that is.....cant wait to own one


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

NEDU...


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Underwater NEDU


----------



## Lyn-Lake Runner

My first post! Ball Skindiver on a Blushark bond nato.


----------



## BundyBear

Lyn-Lake Runner said:


> My first post! Ball Skindiver on a Blushark bond nato.
> 
> View attachment 13763701


Nice :-!

And welcome to the forums. The red stitching does match the red seconds hand very well.


----------



## Tycho Brahe

I’ve become a huge fan of BALL watches after recently acquiring an Engineer2 Red Label and a long sought Fireman Racer Classic. Ive always liked tritium but to put it in such a beautiful case and bracelet in the perfect size of 42-43 to me is just great.


----------



## iRate

You have excellent taste Tycho. If I was to pick my 2 favourite Balls it would be those. I have the Fireman Racer Classic with the grey dial and leather strap. It’s glorious .

And I agree that 42 is the perfect size. Both those watches can shift between dress and casual effortlessly.


----------



## Blackjack32

Have been wearing for 1 month..nice piece though.


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Nightshift 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## ScragglesJohnson

Here's my Engineer II GMT, limited edition. Ball watches must be one of, if not the most underrated watch manufacturer on the market today, considering the features on every single Ball.


----------



## o_justin

My first Ball. Fireman Enterprise. I love the details, and the simple look. And definitely love the lume!


----------



## Nokie

^^^^

Very nice. 

I have been considering the same one. 

They make great watches and the tritium tubes are excellent entertainment. 

Enjoy it.


----------



## KoolKat

Loved my Ball, but hated the stock bracelet butterfly clasp. Changed it to an aftermarket mesh bracelet with divers micro-adjustable clasp and all is good again!


----------



## Sajia32

Engineer Master III Silver Star. Not a flashy design, but readable at a 
glance from almost any angle. Here you can also see the AR coating at work.


----------



## ledr

My little snowBall:


----------



## ledr

see above!


----------



## wickets

ledr said:


> My little snowBall:


You get my vote for post of the week!!


----------



## gossler

Mine likes to play in the snow too


----------



## panucorodolfo

Just got this beauty









Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

NEDU day









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## breakdownstatus

http://gdurl.com/Zmvl


----------



## breakdownstatus

This one is cool. What's the reference #?


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon NEDU, reflecting the movie BFG...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## Igorek

Ball Endurance


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon NEDU with Tritium Lume 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## Wolfman53

Marvellous Marvelight









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBandit.com

Paired with our new 2-piece NATO in Bond Style


----------



## wickets

WatchBandit.com said:


> Paired with our new 2-piece NATO in Bond Style


Do you really HAVE TO make it look so good?????


----------



## axinnel

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon NEDU with Tritium Lume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


Not only is that a beautiful watch, but what a great picture. You really brought out the best in that watch!


----------



## axinnel

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon NEDU with Tritium Lume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


Not only is that a beautiful watch, but what a great picture. You really brought out the best in that watch!


----------



## axinnel

breakdownstatus said:


> View attachment 13935423
> http://gdurl.com/Zmvl


I love the concentric circles on the dial!


----------



## axinnel

gossler said:


> Mine likes to play in the snow too


Now that is what Ball watches were made for! They may be beautiful on the outside, but tough as nails on the inside!


----------



## axinnel

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> Beautiful
> 
> "Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


That dial color is amazing!


----------



## katfromTN

Wolfman53 said:


> Marvellous Marvelight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I'm so in love with that watch! Looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## axinnel

Maddog1970 said:


> I will be the first to admit I have gone a little crazy this year, and my watch budget got shot to pieces.....
> I did the usual, flipped ones I feel out of love with, and drooled over new offerings.
> The BSD2 is not "new" and I always wanted one, but man they were hard to find.
> Seldom did a 2 show on eBay and when they popped, the price was nuts....
> Gnomon had them as out of stock for so long, I had almost given up.....
> Then they restocked and I pulled the trigger on my last purchase of 2018 and could not be happier!
> 
> I am a Seiko fanboy, so lume has always been a "thing" for me, so T25 was always pulling me to the Skindiver, then throw in the vintage appeal (to me anyway), with the dial and the orange seconds hand, and for my money anyway, when of the best divers out there.....
> 
> The bracelet is super comfy and the rubber band one of the best.....couple that with the super legibility of that sweet dial and the COSC movement (+0 over 48hours) and this is a heck of a package!
> 
> View attachment 13684969
> 
> 
> It's one of those dials that changes colour from black to grey depending on lighting and could replace my Green MM300 as the "prettiest" watch I have!
> 
> View attachment 13684979
> View attachment 13684981


Nice! I lust for this watch. I really want a Ball, and I have narrowed it down between three totally different ones, because I am not sure of the style I want. OK, that is a lie. I want all three. They are the Pioneer, the Magnate GMT, and the Skindiver II. It seems every day I waver between the three. Quick question. Do you like that the bezel is wider than the rest of the case? I like it, but does it mean that you will bang it up more? I would love to get a review of your thoughts on this wonderful timepiece.


----------



## katfromTN

Hydrocarbon Midsized









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

axinnel said:


> Not only is that a beautiful watch, but what a great picture. You really brought out the best in that watch!


Thank you mate, I appreciate you saying that... 
It's easy to photograph as it looks good from every angle...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## gossler

axinnel said:


> Now that is what Ball watches were made for! They may be beautiful on the outside, but tough as nails on the inside!


You can say that again! I saw this watch a couple years ago fly over my head and land on the street. It has two big dents on the case, but runs perfectly.


----------



## BundyBear

katfromTN said:


> Hydrocarbon Midsized


That's a really nice watch and it suits you!


----------



## flugufrelsarinn

My Spacemaster Binnie


----------



## panucorodolfo

Engineer II Worldtimer Chrono









Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie

One of my most comfortable watches I own-


----------



## panucorodolfo

Engineer II World Timer Chrono









Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mgmcaleer

Skindiver on a Toxic Nato Bond.


----------



## Caso

Fireman Victory. It's absolutely wonderful. So versatile, wonderful casework and details on the dial. And that glow at night....










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernBen

My Fireman DLC Racer. Great watch


----------



## axinnel

katfromTN said:


> Hydrocarbon Midsized
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous!


----------



## axinnel

Nokie said:


> One of my most comfortable watches I own-
> 
> View attachment 13967161


Wow! I am jealous!


----------



## JohnGo

Marvelight on a vintage strap


----------



## paintingtiger

JohnGo said:


> Marvelight on a vintage strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14023665


Looks great with that strap!


----------



## iRate

Just bought my 4th Ball. A Ball Engineer II Green Berets.

Been admiring this model for a while and finally a slightly used one came along at a price and a back story I couldn't resist. The previous and first owner was a former Australian Army Officer from my home town who was seconded to the US Green Berets. He bought the watch new in 2016 and it is in pristine condition.

It came with the black silicone Ball strap but I've placed it on a deep burgundy custom leather strap I've had sitting around for a while and I think it works well. Thoughts?


----------



## iRate

DEL - double post.


----------



## wickets

Watch looks fantastic and great choice on the strap


----------



## Tycho Brahe

teaser...43mm and has an M in it’s name....


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Marvelight M 43....beautiful, easily legible all night long, accurate as anything and a perfect size for a 7-1/2” wrist.


----------



## paintingtiger

Tycho Brahe said:


> Marvelight M 43....beautiful, easily legible all night long, accurate as anything and a perfect size for a 7-1/2" wrist.


Very nice! Is that the grey dial?


----------



## Tycho Brahe

paintingtiger said:


> Tycho Brahe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marvelight M 43....beautiful, easily legible all night long, accurate as anything and a perfect size for a 7-1/2" wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! Is that the grey dial?
Click to expand...

yes


----------



## iRate

wickets said:


> Watch looks fantastic and great choice on the strap


Thanks mate. Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Caso

Ball Fireman Victory on a soccer Saturday.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## colonelpurple

Trainmaster Eternity


----------



## Tycho Brahe

My newest the M


----------



## iRate

Love the look of the M. And with 80 hours power reserve, COSC certified in-house movement it is a standout in the Ball range.


----------



## Tycho Brahe

^ yes. 
I think theres really nothing else out there that can compete with BALL. The tritium is great, nice large display caseback and for me its the perfect size- 43mm really doesn’t wear large on 7-1/2” wrist. It’s really a beautiful watch...on par with my other favorite of same size the Red Label Engineer 2. As far a COSC it is weird- it was running 10 s/d fast when I first got it and I was considering sending it back but for past 3 days its exact to the sec.....maybe it just needed to break in a bit.


----------



## tbechtx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennkez

tbechtx said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice looking watch. What's your wrist size? Been checking these watches recently


----------



## tbechtx

kennkez said:


> Nice looking watch. What's your wrist size? Been checking these watches recently


My wrist is a bit shy of 7 ¾ I have three Ball watches and I love them all! I don't think you can go wrong if you decide to take the plunge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD

tbechtx said:


> My wrist is a bit shy of 7 ¾ I have three Ball watches and I love them all! I don't think you can go wrong if you decide to take the plunge.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wrist is between 7.75 and 8" and I also have three Ball watches. All of mine are 40mm which I think is a great size for the models I have. Someday I might pick up a slightly larger sports model.


----------



## Vetinari67

Fireman First Gen 40mm ... 20-odd years since I purchased it, and still going strong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas

Vetinari67 said:


> Fireman First Gen 40mm ... 20-odd years since I purchased it, and still going strong.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my favorites--but no "modern" Ball (tritium) is quite that old--yours came out in 2005 (as did mine, in my signature, also a 1st gen Fireman).


----------



## gossler

tbechtx said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine says High! 








It is 10 years old now...


----------



## Elkins45

I've been wearing this one all week on an out of town trip.


----------



## tbechtx

gossler said:


> Mine says High!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is 10 years old now...


It's such a great watch! Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

timefleas said:


> One of my favorites--but no "modern" Ball (tritium) is quite that old--yours came out in 2005 (as did mine, in my signature, also a 1st gen Fireman).


Thanks for that correction, timefleas - good to know. I couldn't remember exactly when I bought it as I lost the box and papers when I moved house, and it was somehow stuck in my head that I had bought it around 20 years ago in association with a particular event. Memory is a funny thing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wickets

That first gen fireman is absolutely stunning... First time I've ever seen one. The hands are perfect! Anyway, my Ohio...


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## brianmazanec

Trying out my magneto on a nato









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay46




----------



## brianmazanec

Thrilled to get my magneto hooked up with a ball bracelet!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctant_horologist

Here's my early 60's pre-trainmaster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx

The Skindiver DM2108A on s shark leather strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## demof1

My new Ball Fireman Victory (Silver Dial) 40mm Automatic (NM2098C-S3J-SL) as of May this year. Really loving this watch!


----------



## gossler

Storm Chaser Pro. Chasing white thunder at Alaska's College Fiord Glaciar.


----------



## jamese302

Just got this one on my wrist today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wickets

Very nice... I like that the date isn't on the 3 or 6


----------



## timefleas

This is one of my two first generation Fireman--this one is 43mm (the other is 40mm)--this is perhaps the rarest Ball you will ever see--only a couple were actually released into the market place (circa 2006)--has the original three color tritium lume as well.


----------



## wickets

Stunning piece... Luv the lume!!


----------



## Karriope

"There are others like it, but this one is mine."


----------



## Christopher Wisdom

New to the group and a new Ball watch. Wow is this thing gorgeous. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD

Christopher Wisdom said:


> New to the group and a new Ball watch. Wow is this thing gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## trappster

Received my first Ball - Engineer II Marvelight, white dial on Friday. Absolutely love this watch! the quality of design and construction is phenomenal! Wish the Engineer M was available in white dial.

Looking forward to the expanded use of their in-house movement!


----------



## PetrosD

trappster said:


> View attachment 14455503
> View attachment 14455505
> View attachment 14455507
> 
> 
> Received my first Ball - Engineer II Marvelight, white dial on Friday. Absolutely love this watch! the quality of design and construction is phenomenal! Wish the Engineer M was available in white dial.
> 
> Looking forward to the expanded use of their in-house movement!


Stunning watch. Congratulations. That's one of my favorites.


----------



## morrison2951

Sweet! Ball's new model offerings and in-house movements for the win!


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Tycho Brahe

Marvelight


----------



## WIS>$$_I_have

morrison2951 said:


> Sweet! Ball's new model offerings and in-house movements for the win!


I thought this was the Engineer III Marvelight with RR 1103 (ETA 2824-2) movement?


----------



## WIS>$$_I_have

Beautiful Engineer M! Is this the 43mm? Any lume shots?


----------



## BLord

I hope to own one one day. I honestly haven't seen a Ball watch I didn't like. Thank for all your posts guys.


----------



## zollie631

Gift for my dad...


----------



## jamese302

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing

Another brand on my must have list.


----------



## Tycho Brahe

WIS>$$_I_have said:


> Beautiful Engineer M! Is this the 43mm? Any lume shots?


Thanks! yes. (the M doesn't have a cyclops) Its wide tritium T-100 ...so it screams! See my earlier post when it arrived: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f239/show-us-your-ball-watch-306307-post48606273.html#post48606273

It gives regular lume a run for its money in just about any light and especially into the night. The first pic is just a cloudy rainy day and you can see the illumination. It was something I was concerned about since I bought a second hand Fireman that I was not impressed with the brightness after having lots of other tritium watches (Isobright, Night, Traser, Marathon, Borealis...) -but this one having large flat vials and a T-100 rating really glows.

I had sent it to NY to one of Ball's US technicians as it wasn't running to COSC spec when it arrived. It took awhile to get back but now is within only a few seconds over several days on the wrist!


----------



## Dieslgrl

Any ladies on here with a 34mm moonphase? How about a midsize Hydrocarbon? I need to see these on some wrists! Ball fan here, thanks!


----------



## hogwldfltr

Really enjoying my new Ball for BMW. Simple, BMW Logoed, and legible in the dark all night! I found one other of these posted much earlier in the thread. It's a great watch if you like BMWs and don't mind the placement of the large logo.


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno

I'll play, my Ball Fireman racer. My Gateway watch. Been on a journey this watch and me, but I will always cherish it 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

Jumpingjalapeno said:


> I'll play, my Ball Fireman racer. My Gateway watch. Been on a journey this watch and me, but I will always cherish it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Nice! Looks similar in some respects to my EH Magnate GMT which I just got today (NOS) ..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Jumpingjalapeno said:


> I'll play, my Ball Fireman racer. My Gateway watch. Been on a journey this watch and me, but I will always cherish it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Love this watch. I had one and I should have never sold it.


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno

Vetinari67 said:


> Nice! Looks similar in some respects to my EH Magnate GMT which I just got today (NOS) ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely... I do really dig the design language 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno

Heljestrand said:


> Love this watch. I had one and I should have never sold it.


Thanks. It means too much to me to ever flip. Infact I wrote about it here.

http://www.scottishwatches.co.uk/2019/10/12/halfwatchtuesday-week-27-old-and-new-starts/

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas

Nothing new here, but today it's the Flying Scotsman.


----------



## panucorodolfo

Just another day at the office









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

You need a tough watch to handle banana leaf rice and crab curry ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

panucorodolfo said:


> Just another day at the office
> 
> Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


G.M.T. AND Power Reserve Indicator? Damn!

What model is this, if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo

Vetinari67 said:


> G.M.T. AND Power Reserve Indicator? Damn!
> 
> What model is this, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello there.

Not a problem at all, happy to help.

Its an ENGINEER MASTER II VOYAGER in 44mm.

Love this one, I pre ordered it I believe December 2018.

I love it.

Easy to wear and gorgeous in the wrist, a watch to fall in love with

Have a nice evening

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

panucorodolfo said:


> Hello there.
> 
> Not a problem at all, happy to help.
> 
> Its an ENGINEER MASTER II VOYAGER in 44mm.
> 
> Love this one, I pre ordered it I believe December 2018.
> 
> I love it.
> 
> Easy to wear and gorgeous in the wrist, a watch to fall in love with
> 
> Have a nice evening
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


Many thanks, Panucorodolfo.

Sigh ... 44mm is just a tad too big for me, although it looks good on you. Maybe just as well - I don't think the wife would take too kindly to yet another Ball watch, LOL.

Wear in good health.


----------



## Vetinari67

* Double Post


----------



## timefleas

My other Trainmaster--the Power Reserve.


----------



## panucorodolfo

Vetinari67 said:


> Many thanks, Panucorodolfo.
> 
> Sigh ... 44mm is just a tad too big for me, although it looks good on you. Maybe just as well - I don't think the wife would take too kindly to yet another Ball watch, LOL.
> 
> Wear in good health.


Dont let her knowthey also have it in 40...



Thats true they have a 40mm version.

Have a nice evening

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

panucorodolfo said:


> Dont let her knowthey also have it in 40...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats true they have a 40mm version.
> 
> Have a nice evening
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


No kidding? Awesome! I couldn't find it on the Ball website, so I'm assuming it was a limited edition ... time to start trawling the net.

LOL, the WUS forums are a dangerous place for wallets! :-d


----------



## panucorodolfo

Dangerous indeed 

It was limited, I remember it was 1000 pieces run..

Have a great day

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L




----------



## Smokehouse4444

GCT









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## echebota

trappster said:


> View attachment 14455503
> View attachment 14455505
> View attachment 14455507
> 
> 
> Received my first Ball - Engineer II Marvelight, white dial on Friday. Absolutely love this watch! the quality of design and construction is phenomenal! Wish the Engineer M was available in white dial.
> 
> Looking forward to the expanded use of their in-house movement!


Perfect combination of looks and utility in a classic 40mm. This one is on top of my list! Congrats!


----------



## iiirrrvvv

Never realized there was a forum specifically for Ball watches


----------



## iiirrrvvv

Never realized there was a forum specifically for Ball watches 

View attachment 14603685


----------



## ByKaraAlper

greetings to everyone
I just joined you. In my first message I wanted to get to this thread.


----------



## BundyBear

ByKaraAlper said:


> greetings to everyone
> I just joined you. In my first message I wanted to get to this thread.
> 
> View attachment 14610661


Congratulations on the new pick up and welcome to Watch U Seek!


----------



## nitopolu

hello!


----------



## Mista Bumpy

Just got it today, brand new. One short question, please- what is the longevity of these rubber bands? I would hate to have it snap off while swimming, etc., as has happened to me twice in the past with other watches.

Thanks in advance, folks


----------



## Bonzodog

Arrived today. NOS.


----------



## Bonzodog

Arrived today. NOS


----------



## taildraggerpilot




----------



## taildraggerpilot

.........


----------



## Kivis

My New Ball M Marvelight 43mm Black


----------



## Kivis

My New Ball M Marvelight 43mm Black


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

My new Trainmaster Standard Time 135 Anniversary - Ltd Ed (that is not a name that rolls off the tongue)









No the watch is not a giant; the locomotive is Z Scale (1:220)


----------



## timefleas

Another Trainmaster--the Power Reserve--very similar to the Standard Time except a slightly different font for the numerals, and of course the Power Reserve dial on mine.


----------



## lanjim

New Trainmaster World time









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

lanjim said:


> New Trainmaster World time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


That's a beautiful watch dial. Can you advise if the outer ring (with the cities) move? and if so, how is it adjusted?


----------



## lanjim

Thanks. City ring does not rotate or move. Just the 24 hr ring counter clockwise. Originally, I was thinking that would be handy. The complexity of setting it makes me glad it doesn't! 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

lanjim said:


> Thanks. City ring does not rotate or move. Just the 24 hr ring counter clockwise. Originally, I was thinking that would be handy. The complexity of setting it makes me glad it doesn't!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Thanks! Didn't know that. Very interesting


----------



## peterbee

Another worldtime


----------



## DaveXS

This was my first Ball watch, not the last. It came on a Ball black/red leather strap with a Ball bracelet that was supposedly for this watch but the ends don't work with the lugs. Right width, wrong pin location. Anyway, this is an aftermarket bracelet that I think works well with it.


----------



## mjwatch




----------



## PetrosD

DaveXS said:


> This was my first Ball watch, not the last. It came on a Ball black/red leather strap with a Ball bracelet that was supposedly for this watch but the ends don't work with the lugs. Right width, wrong pin location. Anyway, this is an aftermarket bracelet that I think works well with it.
> View attachment 14689205


In the summer you could pair that with a black and crimson Barton Elite silicone strap. It would look great with that watch.


----------



## DaveXS

My second Ball purchase. I love this watch. Fortunately, the whit marks on the DLC in the picture are dust.


----------



## timefleas

DaveXS said:


> This was my first Ball watch, not the last. It came on a Ball black/red leather strap with a Ball bracelet that was supposedly for this watch but the ends don't work with the lugs. Right width, wrong pin location. Anyway, this is an aftermarket bracelet that I think works well with it.
> View attachment 14689205


One of my favorite Fireman, after the first generation (this is the second), and my favorite color of this version--the bracelet looks fine, but having owned more than a dozen first and generation Fireman, virtually all on bracelets, I think you may have the wrong bracelet if the one you have doesn't fit, as there are no different hole locations for these--all very standard in that regard, with the only difference the actual lug end pieces, one size for the 43mm cases, another for the 40mm cases, and if your end piece is the right width, I am guessing it isn't actually the Fireman bracelet--they make similar looking ones for other models, and none of them will fit the Fireman. And, if for some reason your bracelet is indeed a Fireman bracelet, than you can of course get new correct lug end pieces from a Ball AD at a reasonable price.


----------



## DaveXS

timefleas said:


> One of my favorite Fireman, after the first generation (this is the second), and my favorite color of this version--the bracelet looks fine, but having owned more than a dozen first and generation Fireman, virtually all on bracelets, I think you may have the wrong bracelet if the one you have doesn't fit, as there are no different hole locations for these--all very standard in that regard, with the only difference the actual lug end pieces, one size for the 43mm cases, another for the 40mm cases, and if your end piece is the right width, I am guessing it isn't actually the Fireman bracelet--they make similar looking ones for other models, and none of them will fit the Fireman. And, if for some reason your bracelet is indeed a Fireman bracelet, than you can of course get new correct lug end pieces from a Ball AD at a reasonable price.


I'm assuming you are correct that the bracelet is not for a Fireman. The end pieces are the right width but are clearly not for this watch. Unfortunate, but I like the bracelet that's on it.


----------



## DaveXS

And this is #3. Just like #2 with a different dial. What can I say, I like the style.


----------



## Trekkie

I was just going to stop by the shop really quick to look, you know, only look, and maybe touch something but absolutely not buy a new watch. So, here's the latest Ball in the collection..









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

Trekkie said:


> I was just going to stop by the shop really quick to look, you know, only look, and maybe touch something but absolutely not buy a new watch. So, here's the latest Ball in the collection..


Even walking past a watch shop can be hazardous. 

Congratulations! Nice pick up. Did the baby space shuttle come with it? Very cute.


----------



## Trekkie

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Even walking past a watch shop can be hazardous.
> 
> Congratulations! Nice pick up. Did the baby space shuttle come with it? Very cute.


It's a dangerous path but for the most part worth it  Yes, the space shuttle came with the box set.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hogwldfltr

New to me yesterday, fitted and on my wrist today Engineer II Marvelight out of Japan...


----------



## Flighty7T34

My new Ball Engineer II Skin-diver II. A slightly used specimen. Love the band, really.
And less I forget, the Lume on this watch is utterly amazing. It shines so much light that
You can literally read by it. Both the bezel and hour marks and hands glow. Duration is
All night long. I kid you not. Should wear sun glasses to bed? Nah.

BTW, the photo angle makes the Skindiver look very huge on my wrist or it makes my wrist look small. In real life it does not appear that way. I have 7 1/2" wrist. I am on day two with this watch and the band is soooo comfortable. Kudos to Ball.


----------



## Flighty7T34

My new Ball Engineer II Skin-diver II. A slightly used specimen. Love the band, really.
View attachment 14711329


----------



## DaveXS

Ball purchase #4. LE of 300 pieces.


----------



## Vetinari67

Freezing my Ball off ... a cold and blustery day at Bletchley Park, home of the British code breakers in WW2, as portrayed in The Imitation Game.

Thank goodness for the GMT function, so I can keep my watch on home time, and track local time as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokehouse4444

I have to say, I have just fallen in love with the Ball brand. I bought the Engineer Master II GCT as my "Pa's" watch, and I have steadily grown to love it more and more. It has lead me down the path of other Ball watches that...I....will....have....at some point.

On my very short list is the Fireman NECC white dial, and the Hydrocarbon Original. I'm also smitten with the Stormchaser Panda's...gorgeous!









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## peterbee

Tight tolerance b-)


----------



## DaveXS

There are some good deals on these, new, on eBay right now - the Engineer II Volcano NM3060C-PCJ-GY.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Trainmaster Worldtime Chronograph


----------



## SwissAm

My bead blasted NECC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chptrk67

BALL NM1080C-S2-BK Engineer Master II Union Pacific


----------



## sambub




----------



## ejhc11

Here is mine, a TrainMaster 135th Anniversary watch, I really like the old classical look on this watch...


----------



## 5959HH

My Ball Trainmaster that I recently acquired from Rob at Topperjewelers that I plan to use as a travel watch and also double as a dress watch. When timed to the atomic clock it is almost dead on, depending on position. I've bought and traded so many watches of multiple brands from Rob, I've lost count of the numbers. I can attest his family run store in N California is the absolute best!!


----------



## BundyBear

5959HH said:


> My Ball Trainmaster that I recently acquired from Rob at Topperjewelers that I plan to use as a travel watch and also double as a dress watch. When timed to the atomic clock it is almost dead on, depending on position. I've bought and traded so many watches of multiple brands from Rob, I've lost count of the numbers. I can attest his family run store in N California is the absolute best!!


An excellent looking time piece @5959HH! Nice and clean dial, very legible and best of all - great accuracy. Also good that Rob looked after you when buying from them.

Enjoy your watch and your holiday mate.


----------



## 5959HH

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> An excellent looking time piece @5959HH! Nice and clean dial, very legible and best of all - great accuracy. Also good that Rob looked after you when buying from them.
> 
> Enjoy your watch and your holiday mate.


Thanks Bro Dog. Rob Caplan is the very best!!


----------



## JArceP

A pic from last night, my new Fireman Night Train III. Kinda busy dial but crazy bright lume. Just might need to get a smaller version as the 43mm is a bit too big for my wrist.


----------



## ocieb

Flighty7T34 said:


> My new Ball Engineer II Skin-diver II. A slightly used specimen. Love the band, really.
> View attachment 14711329


mmmmm drool


----------



## timefleas

Trainmaster Cleveland Express Power Reserve, AKA "Big Date".


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

ejhc11 said:


> Here is mine, a TrainMaster 135th Anniversary watch, I really like the old classical look on this watch...
> View attachment 14801827


Mine says "hi"


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

São Paulo Family Ball...


----------



## Sam_b

Here's mine








Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## VaEagle

My new (to me) Fireman Victory with blue dial arrived today. It joins the gray-dial Trainmaster Legend I bought a while back. Thus, for everyone throughout my life who suggested that I need to get a pair, I finally have.


----------



## VaEagle

I just realized how poor that first picture is. Here's a better view of the beautiful blue dial. I have been torn between this Fireman Victory and a Longines Conquest. I like the understated simplicity and beauty of each. I think the Ball has the added advantage of being less common.


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno

The trusty Fireman Racer paired with a Colareb strap. 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD

VaEagle said:


> I just realized how poor that first picture is. Here's a better view of the beautiful blue dial. I have been torn between this Fireman Victory and a Longines Conquest. I like the understated simplicity and beauty of each. I think the Ball has the added advantage of being less common.
> 
> View attachment 14919147


I love the blue dial. I was debating buying that watch pre-owned on WUS and I'm guessing you pulled the trigger. I have a silver dial and really like the blue as well. It looks great and I might keep it on my list to acquire.


----------



## scififan

2 new (to me) additions - fireman racer classic and engineer III Marvelight
View attachment 14924375


And a lume shot of the triplets:
View attachment 14924379


----------



## Cobalt117

That's some gorgeous lume!! Is that tritium?


----------



## evgentz

I bought it on a brown cow leather strap with white stitching...eh, no. 
I ordered black alligator strep. Until then will use this black nato. 
Amazing watch - enamel dial, 40mm size, 11mm thin, 50m WR, clean face. Perfect.


----------



## gossler

Stormchaser Pro


----------



## sillyviagra

Love my Engineer III Marvelight and Fireman Glory. Both keep excellent time.









通过我的 CPH1879 上的 Tapatalk发言


----------



## timefleas

Wearing my 14 year old Fireman today.


----------



## Vetinari67

timefleas said:


> Wearing my 14 year old Fireman today.


I always enjoy seeing that black-dialled model!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

Love the details on this dial, and the AR!


----------



## thomlad54

Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Spacemaster Orbital II


----------



## jakesky




----------



## timefleas

Another retro Trainmaster, on the right wrist as well.


----------



## Mo-UniqueMen

Nice Collection. I am glad to see that there are those out in the watchworld who like Ball watches and the heritage behind them


----------



## Yada_Gaijin

Trainmaster Cleveland Express Dual Time


----------



## Yada_Gaijin

.


----------



## Yada_Gaijin

Ball Engineer II Powerlight 72


----------



## Kivis

Man, Ball makes a ton of different models. It seems that most of them are not even on their web site. Is that normal?


----------



## Kivis




----------



## Kvam

Yada_Gaijin said:


> Trainmaster Cleveland Express Dual Time
> 
> View attachment 15010289


Very cool. Have not seen this model before.

Thanks.


----------



## indyscout

Trainmaster Worldtime, one of my favorite watches.


----------



## Thunder Dump

Engineer III Marvelight:


----------



## breakdownstatus

PM2096B-S1J-BK


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## brianmazanec

Deep Quest









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

My Skindiver 2.....


----------



## samael_6978

Engineer III Legend









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Hands Soslo

In could not be happier about this new addition. It is even nicer than I imagined!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner

Engineer III Ohio


----------



## Maddog1970

Very impressed with my newest addition, trainmaster II 60 seconds.......amazing build quality as usual, super legible, and t-tubes that glow all night putting most dive watches to shame!


----------



## wickets

If the hour hand+tube was just a tad longer....ball watch of the century!


----------



## timefleas

One of my all time favorites, the Ball Trainmaster Cleveland Express--some have complained about the split day & date windows but this doesn't bother me on the silver dial here, since it does allow for all 12 numerals to be represented and the windows simply merge into the background in normal use (though on the darker dial versions (blue, black and gray), I do find that the white date wheels in the offset windows are a bit intrusive)--the truly unique aspect of this version of the watch is that the raised/applied numerals look blue in most light (almost all _indirect _angles), but silver in _direct _light--pretty amazing, the only watch I have seen that reflects two very different colors off of the same surface, just by varying the light angle. The only change I would have liked on this watch is to have the silver hands also treated in the same way as the numerals, so that they looked blue at the same angles as the numerals, but, not a big issue.


----------



## Maddog1970

Hydrocarbon


----------



## gs300999s




----------



## olever12

Mine ..


----------



## lanjim

Red Label GMT









Sent from my SM-F700U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

New Marvelight M.....


----------



## Thunder Dump

Engineer III Starlight 40mm:


----------



## Maddog1970

M again.....


----------



## Trekkie

Memorial Day; summer is here and time to change to rubber straps!


----------



## Maddog1970

40mm Starlight on Barton rubber.....


----------



## lanjim

Word timer today









Sent from my SM-F700U using Tapatalk


----------



## sfleming

Had this guy on yesterday . 
Always a beauty 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder Dump

Night Train III:


----------



## Maddog1970

Marve M on leather


----------



## Kusya123

I need to choose a gift for my boyfriend. But, such a huge choice is presented that it is very difficult to decide which is better to purchase


----------



## timefleas

Kusya123 said:


> I need to choose a gift for my boyfriend. But, such a huge choice is presented that it is very difficult to decide which is better to purchase


Probably better to start a new thread, and give some basic parameters, such as how much you want to spend, whether the watch should be an all rounder, sporty, dressy, or whatever.


----------



## jgordonfresh

Wearing my Sinkdiver Heritage today! 








Also have the Hydrocarbon Hunley which will likely be tomorrow's watch!


----------



## srmdalt




----------



## JBallstar

Fireman Classic Racer !


----------



## Thunder Dump

Starlight, starbright.......


----------



## Maddog1970

Marve M for me today


----------



## Dr4

Magneto II Valor


----------



## brianmazanec

Dr4 said:


> Magneto II Valor
> View attachment 15207393


I still regret selling my magneto! Amazing watch.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sotelodon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBallstar




----------



## arquitron

Aviator II Dual time today...


----------



## Scooter McTavish

Here is my first Ball...been curious about the brand for a while. Free fall diver.


----------



## golf299

Loving my new Ball Fireman Racer DLC!


----------



## mlatchmouth

My five. Really like them all. The submarine warfare is probably the one I like the most.


----------



## bismarck_1870

Just got this today. What a watch!!! Loving the blue dial.


----------



## BostonWatcher

I've wanted a NEDU for quite a long time, and it's finally here - and I am loving it!

I only wish I knew that Topper was back with Ball so I could have purchased from him as last time I spoke with them, they were moving away from the brand.


----------



## Ornithoptor

I wanted a Rolex explorer, but couldn't find one, so I bought a Ball "field style" watch, and couldn't be happier!


----------



## PetrosD

Ornithoptor said:


> View attachment 15347314
> I wanted a Rolex explorer, but couldn't find one, so I bought a Ball "field style" watch, and couldn't be happier!


I like the pop of the green. Congratulations on the purchase.

Rolex taste....Timex budget


----------



## Half Dozen

My first watch from Ball just arrived. Love it! (Wanted to wear with shorts and a t-shirt, this is the only "sporty" 20mm strap I own at the moment)


----------



## panucorodolfo

Yesterday...






























Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThisMadeYouLook

My new Roadmaster Worldtime!


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## NocturnalWatch

Just arrived. My first Ball. Engineer III Marvelight 40mm in blue.


----------



## laserwash2000

I've had this for a couple of weeks now. The 2020 version of the Engineer Master II Diver World Time. I kind of wish they had printed that whole name somewhere on the watch, just to show how crazy is it!

One cool feature I discovered is that the world time ring can be used as a bread timer (or for any use where you're timing hours). I set "London" to hour 24 to start timing, and can then read elapsed hours on the ring.


----------



## kinglee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich C

kinglee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





kinglee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kinglee.........that's a great looking leather strap, not to mention the watch. Where did you purchase the leather strap?


----------



## Thunder Dump




----------



## paintingtiger

Thunder Dump said:


> View attachment 15360087
> 
> 
> View attachment 15360088


Nice combo!


----------



## Solarisminor

Here's my Fireman Classic. I recently put it on a black alligator strap with a stainless deployment clasp.


----------



## NocturnalWatch

I must try it on a leather strap next days...


----------



## Number1gunsmith

My Ball fireman racer. Its a little more dressy than I wanted but I like it a lot. The tritium is awesome.


----------



## PetrosD

Solarisminor said:


> Here's my Fireman Victory. I recently put it on a black alligator strap with a stainless deployment clasp.


That's a Fireman Victory? The indices look totally different than mine and others I've seen. Here's mine.

[Edit] I did some research and your model is the Firemen Classic.






404 Not Found - Exquisite Timepieces


Not Found




www.exquisitetimepieces.com


----------



## Solarisminor

Fixed it, thanks!

Added the black strap and deployment! Love the classic look on the strap!


----------



## Persiflage

Love my Engineer M Challenger 43mm


----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Engineer III Marvelight 40mm blue. Love it!
















Poslano sa mog Nokia 7 plus koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Frugalwatcher




----------



## ChuckMiller

_B9A3227-Edit-2 by Chuck Miller, on Flickr


----------



## gossler

Ball Stormchaser


----------



## Ums

My first Swiss-Made automatic and Ball Watch! Ref is NM2098C-S3J-BK to anyone that is interested. Bought it used, no scratches at all, still running great and the lume is killer.


----------



## jhdscript

gossler said:


> Ball Stormchaser


Your chronograph is very beautiful !


----------



## TedG954




----------



## TIVOOM

Roadmaster Worldtime CSOC in black


----------



## xLuc89x

Roadmaster Vanguard


----------



## DGManAUS




----------



## hogwldfltr

New today, Archangel...


----------



## jascolli

Trainmaster Manufacturer


----------



## hogwldfltr

Another shot from yesterday.


----------



## jenyang

This discontinued Cleveland Express has become a favorite. The case is one of the nicest finished I have seen, and the bracelet is excellent.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokehouse4444

I will never grow weary of posting this one!
















Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## hogwldfltr




----------



## sbena

Bit of a throw back for me but this one is a keeper since it is the watch I wore the day my son was born. It's 43mm case is a bit too large but I still find reasons to wear it.


----------



## Hastie73

View media item 15250274
I've used this pic in another thread too, but I never miss an opportunity to show this watch off.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## garydusa

BALL EHC "Hunley"


----------



## Thunder Dump

Engineer II Moon Phase still one of my favorites.......


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Frugalwatcher




----------



## Mrkizzle04

Absolutely loving my marvelight iii!


----------



## frog1996

My two recent purchases
















Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## NocturnalWatch

@Mrkizzle04 Me too


----------



## steelcityfishanddive

Rob took care of me on my new Roadmaster Challenger. It's a sharp looking watch.


----------



## steelcityfishanddive

Lume shot


----------



## Radiolarian

.


----------



## d1st

Engineer Hydrocarbon Racer Chronograph Chronometer


----------



## dchapma1

An oldie but goodie. Still keeps very good time.


----------



## gossler

A week ago, I walked into an AD with one diver, walked out with two diver watches. One comes with me on all my adventures, the other is destined for protected life. 
Both will be greatly loved.


----------



## rtsaintly

Bought from here....red and black, moon phase, specification and details lured me in. Could not be happier. (Moon phase not set until I understand how!)


----------



## jakesky




----------



## jakesky




----------



## dchapma1

Just picked up this Ball Moonphase. I love the gas tubes and the lit up moon.


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## gossler




----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## roberev




----------



## ChuckMiller

Rob, is that the chronometer red label?


----------



## Maddog1970

Skindiver 2.........simply one of my faves....


----------



## Thunder Dump

ChuckMiller said:


> Rob, is that the chronometer red label?


Yes that is. Looks like a 40mm by the hands.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## mjwatch




----------



## mjwatch

xLuc89x said:


> View attachment 15415457
> View attachment 15415457
> Roadmaster Vanguard


We have same watch.


----------



## CrownJewels

Just switched my Ball Trainmaster Officer over to a blue alligator strap from a vendor in Vietnam - I think it works nicely!


----------



## hvntgtaclu

incognito said:


> I just came from the Fortis forum thread and loved going through all the pictures of all the members watches and wondered why there's not one for BALL watches, so here's my attempt... (i know there's a list thread but pictures are much better)
> 
> Here's my Fireman I 43mm and 40mm (updated 9/20/09)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see yours...
> 
> Mods, please sticky (if possible) thanks...


<iframe width = "480" height = "360" src = "Photobucket" >


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

hvntgtaclu said:


> <iframe width = "480" height = "360" src = "Photobucket" >


???


----------



## gs425

Keepin it simple with a good all occasion timepiece. Took this image earlier this month after a frantic search for my Fireman Glory after a bender with the boys.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

TIVOOM said:


> Roadmaster Worldtime CSOC in black
> 
> View attachment 15407685


Gorgeous watch wish I would have preordered one when I had the chance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Took the bracelet off and put it on a Hirsch Boston Buffalo strap.


----------



## roberev

EMII Diver FreeFall


----------



## Funkloch

Perhaps it´s to old, but I got this pocket watch movement ;-)
Additionally I got an salesman case and now waiting for an dial,
to complete the watch.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

NEDU


----------



## roberev




----------



## drlagares

Balldy said:


> Here's my Aviator - 46mm
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Balldy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 217682
> 
> 
> View attachment 217683
> 
> 
> View attachment 217684
> 
> 
> View attachment 217685


love the idea of having button on its strap


----------



## drlagares

papajulietwhiskey said:


> NEDU


very nice with three crown guards


----------



## Jake_s23

My first automatic and my first Ball watch! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## betoconga

Aero-GMT


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Gauvain

Jake_s23 said:


> My first automatic and my first Ball watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cooler than the Rolex Explorer!


----------



## Gauvain

Old Thread, this has popped up before. Love it!


----------



## gossler

Storm Chaser


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

I've posted this watch before but since I just took a new picture of it I'll post it again...


----------



## Voodoo13

Brand New Deepquest!! Wow I'm very







impressed with this thing!!! (Ball #3 for me)


----------



## brianmazanec

Voodoo13 said:


> Brand New Deepquest!! Wow I'm very
> View attachment 15597013
> impressed with this thing!!! (Ball #3 for me)


It's truly awesome. I regret selling mine.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## roberev

ChuckMiller said:


> Rob, is that the chronometer red label?


Chuck, I don't see that I ever responded. Sorry. Yes, it is the 43mm Red Label. My fat wrist makes it look like it's only 40mm.

Rob


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

"Chromatic Aberration" Distortion (underwater).


----------



## paintingtiger

Waterwheel said:


> First Ball! Love it!
> View attachment 15602371


Looks beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## the blues




----------



## leesure




----------



## boci202A




----------



## JLittle

leesure said:


> View attachment 15614214


Which one is that?


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Kivis

leesure said:


> View attachment 15614214


Engineer Marvelight M in Blue?


----------



## JLittle

Kivis said:


> Engineer Marvelight M in Blue?


I just traded for a black one today, 40mm.


----------



## bj_key2003

Ball Trainmaster Power Reserve









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## lanjim

This one again..









Sent from my SM-F700U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tronner

Voodoo13 said:


> Brand New Deepquest!! Wow I'm very
> View attachment 15597013
> impressed with this thing!!! (Ball #3 for me)


That looks great! What is the bezel made of? I'm terrible with colors, but is it like a satin finished bare metal?


----------



## the blues




----------



## JLittle

Just got this one delivered by UPS yesterday. My first Ball.


----------



## paintingtiger

JLittle said:


> Just got this one delivered by UPS yesterday. My first Ball.
> View attachment 15626647


Looks great! How are you liking it?


----------



## JLittle

paintingtiger said:


> Looks great! How are you liking it?


The clasp takes some getting used to, and it doesn't have the micro- adjust, but the bracelet tapers and feels good. She is a beauty, but she is going to be put on leather.


----------



## Thunder Dump

JLittle said:


> Just got this one delivered by UPS yesterday. My first Ball.
> View attachment 15626647


Very nice! Is that the 40mm or the 43mm?


----------



## JLittle

Thunder Dump said:


> Very nice! Is that the 40mm or the 43mm?


40mm


----------



## Thunder Dump

Perfect size for that watch.


----------



## JLittle

Thunder Dump said:


> Perfect size for that watch.


I agree, it's amazing. I almost went for the blue, cause it's even nicer looking, but before when I had more than one blue watch, I always reached for my Seamaster. SO I got black.


----------



## Jake_s23

JLittle said:


> Just got this one delivered by UPS yesterday. My first Ball.
> View attachment 15626647


Gorgeous. This will probably be my second Ball purchase. I love the Marvelight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hastie73

Only just bought it today, so don't know if a stock pic counts, but Ball #2 is on the way.


----------



## amv1974

I love this panda, especially for traveling.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## sashko

incognito said:


> I just came from the Fortis forum thread and loved going through all the pictures of all the members watches and wondered why there's not one for BALL watches, so here's my attempt... (i know there's a list thread but pictures are much better)
> 
> Here's my Fireman I 43mm and 40mm (updated 9/20/09)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see yours...
> 
> Mods, please sticky (if possible) thanks...


Really nice


----------



## sashko

papajulietwhiskey said:


>


Nice


----------



## isstefan

Travelled across the world but finally rests peacefully on my wrist.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## 427shark

Gmt diver Lewis & Clark edition. Really like the watch but haven't worn it yet, just can't get the sizing of the bracelet right unfortunately.


----------



## Kurt Behm

incognito said:


> I just came from the Fortis forum thread and loved going through all the pictures of all the members watches and wondered why there's not one for BALL watches, so here's my attempt... (i know there's a list thread but pictures are much better)
> 
> Here's my Fireman I 43mm and 40mm (updated 9/20/09)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see yours...
> 
> Mods, please sticky (if possible) thanks...


----------



## jgrant7719

My Ball Storm Chaser









Sent from my motorola one action using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

Ball Engineer II Limited Edition ... ?


----------



## Kurt Behm

JLittle said:


> The clasp takes some getting used to, and it doesn't have the micro- adjust, but the bracelet tapers and feels good. She is a beauty, but she is going to be put on leather.





JLittle said:


> The clasp takes some getting used to, and it doesn't have the micro- adjust, but the bracelet tapers and feels good. She is a beauty, but she is going to be put on leather.


----------



## Hastie73

The new one has just arrived..










And now I officially have a pair (that was poor, I know, but I had to do it)


----------



## ericlikeseatin

Approaching 14 years of ownership. I might need to have Ball replace my tritium tubes soon:


----------



## JLittle

ericlikeseatin said:


> Approaching 14 years of ownership. I might need to have Ball replace my tritium tubes soon:
> View attachment 15667388


Sharp looking watch. Dig the blue seconds hand.


----------



## Trekkie

I only needed to have the battery in the Shinola changed today and absolutely nothing else! 
So, here’s the latest Ball in the collection


----------



## harald-hans

ericlikeseatin said:


> Approaching 14 years of ownership. I might need to have Ball replace my tritium tubes soon:
> View attachment 15667388


Hmmm - I always thought they hold up to 25-30 years ...


----------



## Trekkie

harald-hans said:


> Hmmm - I always thought they hold up to 25-30 years ...


Half life is ~ 12 years. So, at 14 years it's about "half lume" left.
At 24 years it should be about "quarter of original lume" left. I think that's correct, if not, please let me know


----------



## ericlikeseatin

Trekkie said:


> Half life is ~ 12 years. So, at 14 years it's about "half lume" left.
> At 24 years it should be about "quarter of original lume" left. I think that's correct, if not, please let me know


That's my understanding of it as well.

Has anyone here had their tritium tubes replaced by Ball? I'm wondering how long the process takes and how much they charge for that service. My gut feeling tells me that it is going to be costly haha.


----------



## timefleas

This isn't the right thread for discussions, but as for Ball replacing the tubes, a few members have done it--in some cases, Ball simply switched out the entire dial if one were available, in other cases, all the tubes were replaced--figure at least $20 per tube (plus they have required a full service when done in the past). I had the tubes on my Flying Scotsman replaced by Bonding LTD Co out of Hong Kong (they needed to be replaced because a watchmaker broke two of them when doing a service)--you could choose any colors you wanted, and you don't need to service the movement--about $20 per tube. Perhaps open a new thread if the topic warrants it?

Getting back to what this thread is all about, the Scotsman with its new tubes (included a Timegrapher photo capture, showing absolutely perfect accuracy--pretty good for an 8 year old watch...)


----------



## Kurt Behm

ericlikeseatin said:


> Approaching 14 years of ownership. I might need to have Ball replace my tritium tubes soon:
> View attachment 15667388


----------



## the blues




----------



## Jim L

10 years old on a Rob Montana strap. No noticeable change in the brightness.


----------



## Bartek19877

Old model but still very look great watch with good performance.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## minimental

My engineer 2 arabic has been my daily for the last 7 years and has seen its fair share of action! absolutely love it!



http://imgur.com/UigViyq


----------



## Jaspel

Unique Storm chaser


----------



## Jaspel

Original


----------



## Steverino 417

Hi All,

Pretty new on here. Wearing my Engineer Hydrocarbon 'Mad Cow' today while out in a suitably slightly snowy South East corner of the UK.

Recently serviced and running/looking like new


----------



## Steverino 417

An indoor shot...


----------



## roberev




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## watchobs

Marine GMT


----------



## oscmsw

Twins!


----------



## achilles

oscmsw said:


> Twins!
> View attachment 15718916


Hi, can you share what model is that on the right and what size is it ? It looks gorgeous.


----------



## oscmsw

achilles said:


> Hi, can you share what model is that on the right and what size is it ? It looks gorgeous.


Yes I can sorry for late reply.... This is a Ball Train master Moon phase NM3082D-SJ-BE and it's right at 40mm.... display case back and the moon glows with out using any light source...... accurate as hell. wanna buy it ...lol


----------



## FatTuesday

Skindiver 2


----------



## achilles

oscmsw said:


> Yes I can sorry for late reply.... This is a Ball Train master Moon phase NM3082D-SJ-BE and it's right at 40mm.... display case back and the moon glows with out using any light source...... accurate as hell. wanna buy it ...lol


Nice. Thanks. Sounds like this might be my second Ball watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Ball Rail Roader 
























NM1019C-WH


----------



## oscmsw

SWEET


----------



## Anne Lewis

incognito said:


> I just came from the Fortis forum thread and loved going through all the pictures of all the members watches and wondered why there's not one for BALL watches, so here's my attempt... (i know there's a list thread but pictures are much better)
> 
> Here's my Fireman I 43mm and 40mm (updated 9/20/09)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see yours...
> 
> Mods, please sticky (if possible) thanks...


No nonsense and good design


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## twiggle twaggle

My first watch purchase in over a decade...but I also have a NEDU on the way too!


----------



## d1st

Fireman NECC


----------



## twiggle twaggle




----------



## BundyBear

Still love the tool watch nature of this. Gone back to the steel bracelet for a while now and I think this is what it's going to be from now on. Rubber and NATO was nice but it made the head feel heavy. At least it feels more balanced on the wrist now.


----------



## d1st

Trainmaster Streamliner - I love this uniquely textured dial.


----------



## d1st

Ball Fireman Ducks Unlimited - love the caseback on this one.


----------



## cghorr01

My newest addition, Trainmaster Standard Time









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## paintingtiger

cghorr01 said:


> My newest addition, Trainmaster Standard Time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


Beautiful 👍


----------



## d1st

Just arrived! - Engineer GMT II - 2 zone


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## beefeater

First time posting in this thread! Picked up a pre-owned Ball Fireman Enterprise on the 'bay. Love trits!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Baka1969

This is my first Ball. Picked up from a fellow WUS. It seems fitting that the first post in this thread featured this model.










This is, of course, the first generation Ball Fireman NM1090C in yellow. This is from around circa 2006. 









These 1st gen Fireman models aren't commonly seen. Even here on WUS. It's only on this thread four times. Including this one.


































The only real flaw is that the tritium is around 15 years old and not very bright. Especially compared to my new-ish Luminox. It's not a huge deal to me.

Overall I really like the watch. It's a great looking watch at a solid 43mm.

I will update after the 'new' wears off.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Baka1969

Here are a few more pictures:


----------



## John Fair

incognito said:


> I just came from the Fortis forum thread and loved going through all the pictures of all the members watches and wondered why there's not one for BALL watches, so here's my attempt... (i know there's a list thread but pictures are much better)
> 
> Here's my Fireman I 43mm and 40mm (updated 9/20/09)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see yours...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine. A Fireman II.


----------



## Pospinany




----------



## mrdarrellfinley

I am slowly becoming more of a fan for these timepieces.


----------



## tbechtx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KANESTER

My Ball DEVGRU


----------



## Baka1969




----------



## VaEagle

Fireman Victory on a sunny Easter Sunday.


----------



## dchapma1

Probably paid too much but this is my latest Ball and probably my last. I have three of my favorites. Next up will be a Tudor Black Bay Chrono.


----------



## Thunder Dump

dchapma1 said:


> Probably paid too much but this is my latest Ball and probably my last. I have three of my favorites. Next up will be a Tudor Black Bay Chrono.
> 
> View attachment 15815205


These are fantastic watches! One of my favorite Ball models.


----------



## AgentViper

Just bought my first Ball watch.


----------



## paintingtiger

AgentViper said:


> Just bought my first Ball watch.
> View attachment 15815482


That's a nice one, congrats!


----------



## Madasadad

I absolutely love this!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## achilles

My new arrival and my first BALL!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Hydrocarbon submarine warfare for me today!


----------



## Aspartame

My fist Ball watch, a poor man's milgauss!


----------



## oscmsw

Trainmaster Moon phase Blue.


----------



## Tickclic

Just got th







Just got this back from being serviced. I have no clue what year this is. What is the best way to determine when it was made ? Case serial# or movement serial# , any info would be appreciated.
Case # 535766


----------



## d1st

Aspartame said:


> View attachment 15836384
> 
> 
> My fist Ball watch, a poor man's milgauss!


Nice! - I have the blue dial. A very special watch. - It's not a poor man's Milgauss - it's a wise man's Milgauss 😜


----------



## d1st

Engineer III Endurance 1917 Chronometer.


----------



## StanleyInquisition




----------



## LauraLovesWatches

I'm really excited. It's hard to find ladies' versions in Ball watches. She is on the way to me soon. Ball Fireman Automatic Silver Dial Ladies Watch NL2110C-2T-LJ-SL.


----------



## Paxman

Fireman


----------



## VaEagle

The first Ball I bought, a Trainmaster Legend.


----------



## Hastie73

StanleyInquisition said:


> View attachment 15848938


You have exquisite taste in watches....


----------



## StanleyInquisition

Hastie73 said:


> You have exquisite taste in watches....
> View attachment 15853131


Among the most impressive watches I've ever handled (and been lucky enough to own)! Glad to see others here rocking theirs, these aren't brought up often enough.


----------



## twilliams

Balldy said:


> Here's my Aviator - 46mm
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Balldy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 217682
> 
> 
> View attachment 217683
> 
> 
> View attachment 217684
> 
> 
> View attachment 217685


That illumination is awesome. Need to get something like that.


----------



## robertpg

Just acquired this Fireman NECC:


----------



## Baka1969

About a month or so ago I picked up a first generation Fireman in 43mm:










It's been a terrific watch that introduced me into the Ball family.

Today my Ball collection has grown by one:










The Ball Fireman Racer in white/silver dial with blue hands and markers.


















































The two together.


----------



## robertpg

Love the Fireman Racer with the white dial and blue indices. That may be my next Ball.


----------



## tbechtx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Have just switched to the Ball Trainmaster for this afternoon


----------



## tbechtx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas

tbechtx said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure you got the right forum, and the right thread ("Show us your BALL WATCH")?


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Ohhh, it's here and I promised myself no puns. A Lady Fireman 2 tone. Circa about 2013. I think the lume is not so bright, but I can see it. This is a 31mm case.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Two more...


----------



## umarrajs

Favorite back in rotation!


----------



## Jim L

Purchased at Feldmar in 2010. Still glowing strong and still in the rotation.


----------



## robertpg

Wearing my Roadmaster Icebreaker Power Reserve today


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

robertpg said:


> Wearing my Roadmaster Icebreaker Power Reserve today
> 
> View attachment 15867135


I'm not normally a fan of power reserves on the dial - most look pretty ugly imho; but Ball did a great job with this one. A simple and elegant approach; other manufacturers take note!


----------



## Baka1969

Balls all strapped up


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Baka1969 said:


> Balls all strapped up
> View attachment 15868589
> 
> View attachment 15868591
> View attachment 15868592
> 
> 
> View attachment 15868593
> 
> View attachment 15868594
> 
> View attachment 15868595


This Fireman with the blue strap is on point!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## umarrajs

Favorite watch (back-up edition........lol):


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Swim day...


----------



## iflyem1

d1st said:


> Just arrived! - Engineer GMT II - 2 zone
> 
> View attachment 15756609
> 
> 
> View attachment 15756610
> 
> 
> View attachment 15756611


What a great looking watch!


----------



## iflyem1

Gauvain said:


> Old Thread, this has popped up before. Love it!
> View attachment 15591680


Love the blue hands. Awesome looking watch.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## eric27

Great watch, lovely picture


----------



## watch111

nice collection


----------



## roberev




----------



## morrison2951




----------



## Audkat0311




----------



## Baka1969

My Trilogy of Ball


----------



## JohnGo




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## danpmart

Here is my Roadmaster Raffles. I have a new Submarine Warfare Chrono on the way.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

danpmart said:


> Here is my Roadmaster Raffles. I have a new Submarine Warfare Chrono on the way.
> View attachment 15974150


I thought someone else here would have one too...


----------



## Pospinany




----------



## mlatchmouth

My Ball engineer hydrcarbon submarine warfare. My favorite Ball. Probably because it looks like my most expensive Ball so far. Because it is my most expensive so far! Truth be told, because it makes me feel like I made it to the adult table finally.


----------



## JackAction




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jim L

Still looks and runs great for a 12 year old watch.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## fiskadoro

Just picked up this Ball Fireman from a fellow WUS member. First Ball I've owned and it feels solid and substantial on the wrist, without being oversized. I think this one dates to the mid 2000s.


----------



## lanjim

Red Label GMT Chronometer









Sent from my SM-F707U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## StypeR

Hiked up a mountain on the weekend, and in a rush out the door I forgot to switch to my smart watch... This was taken at ~8,000 ft / ~2,400 m above sea-level. 









Sent from my LM-G850 using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

StypeR said:


> Hiked up a mountain on the weekend, and in a rush out the door I forgot to switch to my smart watch... This was taken at ~8,000 ft / ~2,400 m above sea-level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G850 using Tapatalk


A tool watch!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## timefleas

Today it's the Trainmaster Cleveland Express.


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Paxman

Ball Fireman


----------



## JonInAtl




----------



## evacepp

deepcdvr said:


>


Love that Watch


----------



## roberev




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

It's an old photo, but this glorious timepiece regularly adorns my wrist... For obvious reasons


----------



## KY Chan

I'm here just to blow my mind with all your watches. I have to say I love them all😆!!!!


----------



## Time_Investigator788

papajulietwhiskey said:


> It's an old photo, but this glorious timepiece regularly adorns my wrist... For obvious reasons


Beautiful!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dasfrogger

this 46 mm Engineer 3 Starlight got delivered recently. I like the large size way more than expected and the blue dial with white lume is great


----------



## krznrsh

timefleas said:


> Sure you got the right forum, and the right thread ("Show us your BALL WATCH")?


You beat me to it pal! Lol. I was about to say is that a new "BALL" watch? Lol +1 to this. hehe


----------



## krznrsh

Baka1969 said:


> Here are a few more pictures:
> 
> View attachment 15770536
> 
> View attachment 15770537
> 
> View attachment 15770538
> 
> View attachment 15770542


Congrats on the new watch! I hope you enjoyed wearing for a few more decades! - mad


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Time_Investigator788

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16223755


Nice Ball. Nice jacket as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxgus




----------



## dasfrogger




----------



## d1st

Engineer Hydrocarbon Ceramic XV


----------



## Maxgus

On leather hybrid today which I think I will prefer.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## northside

incognito said:


> I just came from the Fortis forum thread and loved going through all the pictures of all the members watches and wondered why there's not one for BALL watches, so here's my attempt... (i know there's a list thread but pictures are much better)
> 
> Here's my Fireman I 43mm and 40mm (updated 9/20/09)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see yours...
> 
> Mods, please sticky (if possible) thanks...


Here is my 40 mm blue dial Silver Star.


----------



## northside

I also have other Ball watches including this one. A Trainmaster Power Reserve.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Time_Investigator788

d1st said:


> Engineer Hydrocarbon Ceramic XV
> View attachment 16234806


Beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time_Investigator788

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16257814


Love the Ball in the #7. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northside

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16239885


That is a very beautiful watch. I will be on the lookout for one.


----------



## jgrant7719




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## roberev




----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## harald-hans




----------



## northside

Merry Christmas from my Ball Silver Star


----------



## Time_Investigator788

jgrant7719 said:


> View attachment 16287936


Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time_Investigator788

roberev said:


> View attachment 16310585


Great looking Ball. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time_Investigator788

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16293596


Sweet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arquitron

Mi travelling watch...


----------



## Watchy Watch

Only got the one, but always half an eye open


----------



## Zorka

Think I got a great deal on this one via Chrono24 and a dealer in Singapore....$1200 shipped and 99% perfect. It's my first Ball. Second one is coming Wednesday (Engineer II Moon Phase Grey Dial) from River Edge Jewelers in NJ.


----------



## northside

Zorka said:


> Think I got a great deal on this one via Chrono24 and a dealer in Singapore....$1200 shipped and 99% perfect. It's my first Ball. Second one is coming Wednesday (Engineer II Moon Phase Grey Dial) from River Edge Jewelers in NJ.
> View attachment 16337917


Nice watch. By the way I have had good results dealing with River Edge. The owner has integrity.


----------



## Zorka

northside said:


> Nice watch. By the way I have had good results dealing with River Edge. The owner has integrity.


Thanks. I dealt with James at River Edge. Even with a family medical emergency AND it coming between x-mas and new years, he insisted on making sure everything was done quickly for my order. Hard to find that kind of service.


----------



## Zorka

Fedex brought home this stunner this afternoon.....


----------



## northside

Zorka said:


> Fedex brought home this stunner this afternoon.....
> View attachment 16345388
> 
> View attachment 16345389


Beautiful. I have the Trainmaster Lunar which has a similar lunar display. I know you will love the Engineer as much as I love mine. I was very tempted to buy the Engineer Lunar when I bought mine, and I often which I had. In the end though they are both beautiful watches, and we are very lucky to be able to put them on when that full moon is on the rise.


----------



## Zorka

northside said:


> Beautiful. I have the Trainmaster Lunar which has a similar lunar display. I know you will love the Engineer as much as I love mine. I was very tempted to buy the Engineer Lunar when I bought mine, and I often which I had. In the end though they are both beautiful watches, and we are very lucky to be able to put them on when that full moon is on the rise.


completely agree. Beautiful pieces. It was a tough decision between trainmaster and engineer, but I liked the slightly bolder markings on the engineer dial. Mostly likely a trainmaster will follow soon!


----------



## BryanUsrey1

Popped the new Ball on a Hirsch strap. It’s so soft. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout1972

incognito said:


> I just came from the Fortis forum thread and loved going through all the pictures of all the members watches and wondered why there's not one for BALL watches, so here's my attempt... (i know there's a list thread but pictures are much better)
> 
> Here's my Fireman I 43mm and 40mm (updated 9/20/09)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see yours...
> 
> Mods, please sticky (if possible) thanks...


Killer!!


----------



## Watchout1972




----------



## Maxgus




----------



## northside

Engineer II Ohio Moon for the full moon tonight.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

I absolutely love my black NEDU...

But boy the new blue NEDU is just gorgeous...


----------



## CMY21

Engineer III Legend II


----------



## BundyBear

Got this on today. Engineer Hydrocarbon AeroGMT II. Caught the hour and minute hands at the perfect time.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Colmustard86

My new Engineer 3


----------



## northside

Colmustard86 said:


> My new Engineer 3
> View attachment 16398563


Very nice. The readability is great.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## BryanUsrey1




----------



## northside

Silver Star


----------



## serdvd6

I have posted this before, but has been several years ago.

BMW Ball












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear




----------



## Paxman




----------



## Uberdork_Esq

Here is my Ball Engineer III Endurance 1917 in honor of this news: A Search Begins for the Wreck Behind an Epic Tale of Survival


----------



## northside

Uberdork_Esq said:


> Here is my Ball Engineer III Endurance 1917 in honor of this news: A Search Begins for the Wreck Behind an Epic Tale of Survival
> View attachment 16415567


Mine says Hi


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Zorka

Trying on new straps today…..


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## northside

Trainmaster Power Reserve


----------



## RabA

Seeing as we're showing off our Balls...

(Sorry. I couldn't help myself. I'll see myself out...)

Here's my very much enjoyed Ball GMT Diver. A wonderful piece of mechanical art. This is the only Ball watch I own, but I'm attracted to the Engineer Hydrocarbon Spacemaster.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## browntrouts

En route to Bangalore, India via upstate NY, BFE.


----------



## hazednconfused

Just arrived today


----------



## fatbackribs




----------



## Thunder Dump




----------



## entropy1049

Roadmaster Vanguard. Just dark enough to begin seeing the tritium.


----------



## paintingtiger

Thunder Dump said:


> View attachment 16535164


That is gorgeous! 🤩 Congrats!!


----------



## hoots24

My first Ball watch loving it so far!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## garydusa

Pick up your “Balls”..and load up your Cannons”


----------



## DaveAU

Fireman racer


----------



## Colmustard86




----------



## FuzeDude

Hot off the UPS truck.....


----------



## Colmustard86

FuzeDude said:


> Hot off the UPS truck.....
> 
> View attachment 16643715


Congrats


----------



## FuzeDude

Thanks‼


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Colmustard86

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16651147


Nice watch with appropriate background!


----------



## Matskimat




----------



## FuzeDude

I went ahead and bought the metal bracelet for my Trainmaster.... I like the look over the leather strap.


----------



## Colmustard86

Looks fantastic! Is the dial enamal?


----------



## FuzeDude

Colmustard86 said:


> Looks fantastic! Is the dial enamal?


Yes. It's as white as can be. The blue hands against the white look really cool.


----------



## Colmustard86

Makes me want one!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Colmustard86 said:


> Makes me want one!


Well here's another one for you to look at...









Strap is from Watch Gecko (stock leather strap was just a smidgeon too short for my 20,5cm wrist)


----------



## Colmustard86

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Well here's another one for you to look at...
> 
> View attachment 16660869
> 
> Strap is from Watch Gecko (stock leather strap was just a smidgeon too short for my 20,5cm wrist)


Enabler lol!


----------



## lawtaxi




----------



## Gumbee

My paltry collection.


----------



## BundyBear

Gumbee said:


> My paltry collection.
> View attachment 16661479


Hardly considered as "paltry". You've got a lot of Ball Watches, not sure if you've got more than our resident Ball Watch expert @timefleas - speaking of which, haven't seen him posting in a while. Hope he is okay.


----------



## paintingtiger

Gumbee said:


> My paltry collection.
> View attachment 16661479


Very nice collection indeed!!👍👍


----------



## aaceofspades




----------



## FuzeDude

That Chorono in the middle photo is Badass‼


----------



## Gumbee

Thanks everyone for the compliments!!!


----------



## aaceofspades

Finally found another 21mm strap I'm happy with. Did I forget to say that I hate 21mm straps?


----------



## Capt.Keith

Just got my new Hydrocarbon Spacemaster. What a Beast. Bad ass watch. I have to get the 1.2mm screw driver to size it so the pick is not on the wrist. Anyone know when Ball stopped making the Spacemaster? 

Anyway here is the pic...


----------



## Mwayne5

My Fireman Victory with a custom strap made by Tuan Vu, the owner of HD Straps. Brings this timepiece to another level.


----------



## Gumbee

My Vietnamese wife is demanding that I buy from him now😁 BTW, where is he located?


----------



## Chronopolis

Colmustard86 said:


> Looks fantastic!* Is the dial enamal?*


Crikey, I need new glasses. I read : "Is the dial ENEMA?"

Sigh. 
Aging is boschette.


----------



## BundyBear

Chronopolis said:


> Crikey, I need new glasses. I read : "Is the dial ENEMA?"
> 
> Sigh.
> Aging is boschette.


Just don't lose your marbles.


----------



## Mwayne5

My Fireman Victory


----------



## AFG1970

My Ball Alligator! Love this gorgeous watch for years and always gets lots of compliments!


----------



## Mwayne5

Gumbee said:


> My Vietnamese wife is demanding that I buy from him now😁 BTW, where is he located?


Sorry, I just saw this. I'm pretty sure he's located in Vietnam.


----------



## Gumbee

Mwayne5 said:


> Sorry, I just saw this. I'm pretty sure he's located in Vietnam.


My wife’s country 😎. Thanks!!!


----------



## Pontificator




----------



## ChathamDad

Engineer II Red Label Ref. NM2028C-SCJ


----------



## Michael_P

Pontificator said:


> View attachment 16737063


These are so lit


----------



## rmurphy

Pontificator said:


> View attachment 16737063


What model number is this one? This one and the white dial day date posted directly after this one are my two favorite Ball models. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## badpichu

Bought this because I liked the specs 904L, chronometer, tritium, 100m, 40mm and I like the ETA for ease of servicing. As of right it is about +2 and the watch is so much more than I expected it is exceptional.


----------



## Pontificator




----------



## IR1SH

Ball so hard!!


----------



## jascolli

Dusted the trusty Ball off today. This Trainmaster has the in house manufacturer movement.


----------



## s8nke0204

My pal is a huge fan of the brand and it's rubbed off on me.
This is my first Ball watch and I've pre-ordered the Jet-Set GMT.
I should have joined the party years ago, you live you learn.


----------



## paintingtiger

s8nke0204 said:


> My pal is a huge fan of the brand and it's rubbed off on me.
> This is my first Ball watch and I've pre-ordered the Jet-Set GMT.
> I should have joined the party years ago, you live you learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16781366


Awesome looking piece. Congrats!


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

This is going to back into rotation... I love it so much... Yet I haven't worn it for a long time...
I've got to stop buying new watches... Does anyone else have an old gem that they rarely wear?


----------



## Paxman




----------



## jpaciolla

Paxman said:


> View attachment 16408993


What model is this? Thanks


----------



## Paxman

jpaciolla said:


> What model is this? Thanks


Fireman NM1090C. Fantastic sport watch! And old friend.


----------



## Paxman

So far Sunday has been rained out


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## BundyBear

Got the Ball on today. Forgot how comfortable this is. The lugs just hugs round the wrist and sits so well for a large watch.


----------



## Gumbee

BundyBear said:


> Got the Ball on today. Forgot how comfortable this is. The lugs just hugs round the wrist and sits so well for a large watch.
> View attachment 16819009


Precisely why I have 6 of them, they just fit my wrist perfectly.


----------



## browntrouts

BundyBear said:


> Got the Ball on today. Forgot how comfortable this is. The lugs just hugs round the wrist and sits so well for a large watch.
> View attachment 16819009


Hydrocarbons are awesome on a NATO also. Hug the wrist even more-er. That's how I've been wearing mine lately.


----------



## lawtaxi




----------



## gstand

Who needs a Rolex Explorer when you can have this? The only complaint I have with Ball is that they change their models much too often - no continuity. You can't get this anymore.


----------



## balancextime

lawtaxi said:


> View attachment 16819390


Really love this watch, such a unique take on the moon phase watch.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Hqn77

My pair! Still on the fence about the new Engineer III Outlier (have to convince the wife 🙏).


----------



## Hqn77

Gumbee said:


> My paltry collection.
> View attachment 16661479


Wowza! That's a lot of Balls! Nice!


----------



## Gumbee

Hqn77 said:


> Wowza! That's a lot of Balls! Nice!


Thanks but now I need a blue and green dial Ball.


----------



## GabeinAtx

Love Ball watches


----------



## Pontificator




----------



## MarkoMighty

Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate 
Amazing quality


----------



## Capt.Keith

The only problem I have with my Ball watch is that once I put it on over a month ago I have been totally unable to wear any of my other watches. I have never had this "issue" with any other new watch. Once you see it at night....it's over, every other watch is lacking.


----------



## Capt.Keith

Might as well re-show my Hydrocarbon Space master. Can't seem to wear anything but.


----------



## Pontificator

Back on the bracelet


----------



## craigmartell

incognito said:


> Let's see yours...
> 
> Mods, please sticky (if possible) thanks...





incognito said:


>


The 43 is beautiful!


----------



## Bruiser




----------



## Igorek




----------



## s8nke0204

July purchase and can't take it off my wrist









, true love : )


----------



## Gumbee

s8nke0204 said:


> July purchase and can't take it off my wrist
> 
> 
> View attachment 16900946
> , true love : )


Absolutely!!!


----------



## Pontificator




----------



## DGManAUS

Finally received today after over a year wait. Loving it!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## aaceofspades




----------



## aaceofspades




----------



## Pontificator




----------



## northside




----------



## umarrajs

This is growing on me especially after I recently visited the National Air & Space Museum in Virginia and saw the SR-71 up close...................unbelievable plane!


----------



## Maxgus




----------



## JLieb

aaceofspades said:


> View attachment 16926318


Beauty. What model is this please?


----------



## aaceofspades

JLieb said:


> Beauty. What model is this please?


Red Label GMT

Here's a listing I saw recently. No longer in production.


----------



## JLieb

aaceofspades said:


> Red Label GMT
> 
> Here's a listing I saw recently. No longer in production.


Thanks. It’s a stunner.


----------



## Thunder Dump

Love the Red Labels........here's my non-GMT 40mm:


----------



## aaceofspades




----------



## Veeflys

My Ball this Tuesday morning.


----------



## Kuba Sztorch

incognito said:


> I just came from the Fortis forum thread and loved going through all the pictures of all the members watches and wondered why there's not one for BALL watches, so here's my attempt... (i know there's a list thread but pictures are much better)
> 
> Here's my Fireman I 43mm and 40mm (updated 9/20/09)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see yours...
> 
> Mods, please sticky (if possible) thanks...





incognito said:


> I just came from the Fortis forum thread and loved going through all the pictures of all the members watches and wondered why there's not one for BALL watches, so here's my attempt... (i know there's a list thread but pictures are much better)
> 
> Here's my Fireman I 43mm and 40mm (updated 9/20/09)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see yours...
> 
> Mods, please sticky (if possible) thanks...





Balldy said:


> Here's my Aviator - 46mm
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Balldy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 217682
> 
> 
> View attachment 217683
> 
> 
> View attachment 217684
> 
> 
> View attachment 217685


Love it!!


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## garydusa

*Typical Hotel Room Pics



































PeeWee say’s “WHAT”?*


----------



## verreauxi

I was without a Ball watch for about a year, after having owned at least one or two for the last 15 years or so. Anyways, I am pleased to be back in the Ball club. This just arrived about a week ago. It came on the bracelet, which is very nice, but I put it on this rubber strap (w/curved ends) and I really like the look. The lume on this watch is--as expected--insane, including tritium minute markers on the chrono subdials. I'm loving this and it will be a keeper for a long while:


----------



## paintingtiger

verreauxi said:


> I was without a Ball watch for about a year, after having owned at least one or two for the last 15 years or so. Anyways, I am pleased to be back in the Ball club. This just arrived about a week ago. It came on the bracelet, which is very nice, but I put it on this rubber strap (w/curved ends) and I really like the look. The lume on this watch is--as expected--insane, including tritium minute markers on the chrono subdials. I'm loving this and it will be a keeper for a long while:
> 
> View attachment 17006278
> View attachment 17006279
> View attachment 17006280
> View attachment 17006281


Welcome back! Looks great!!
Where'd you get that strap from? Appears to be a good fit👍


----------



## verreauxi

paintingtiger said:


> Welcome back! Looks great!!
> Where'd you get that strap from? Appears to be a good fit👍


Thanks. I got the strap from strapsco (Rubber Perforated Rally Watch Strap Band | StrapsCo) and have had very good luck with them fitting with the case size for various watches (basically just matching up lug width with the strap width options). I was delighted that it fit well for the Rescue Chronograph. As a few other examples below (dare I post a non-Ball here!!), these straps have fit well into the following watches. Not all work, but for about 30$, I'm willing to take the risk given the great aesthetic they provide to the watch!

CW Tide:

















Omega 44mm SMP chrono:









Ball Volcano:


----------



## BundyBear

verreauxi said:


> I was without a Ball watch for about a year, after having owned at least one or two for the last 15 years or so. Anyways, I am pleased to be back in the Ball club. This just arrived about a week ago. It came on the bracelet, which is very nice, but I put it on this rubber strap (w/curved ends) and I really like the look. The lume on this watch is--as expected--insane, including tritium minute markers on the chrono subdials. I'm loving this and it will be a keeper for a long while:
> 
> View attachment 17006278
> View attachment 17006279
> View attachment 17006280
> View attachment 17006281


Cool. The black/white on the strap really goes with the watch dial. Good choice.


----------



## Jeklotz

verreauxi said:


> Thanks. I got the strap from strapsco (Rubber Perforated Rally Watch Strap Band | StrapsCo) and have had very good luck with them fitting with the case size for various watches (basically just matching up lug width with the strap width options). I was delighted that it fit well for the Rescue Chronograph. As a few other examples below (dare I post a non-Ball here!!), these straps have fit well into the following watches. Not all work, but for about 30$, I'm willing to take the risk given the great aesthetic they provide to the watch!
> 
> CW Tide:
> View attachment 17006741
> 
> View attachment 17006742
> 
> 
> Omega 44mm SMP chrono:
> View attachment 17006746
> 
> 
> Ball Volcano:
> View attachment 17006747
> 
> View attachment 17006748


Very interesting. What clasp are you using? Are they strapsco also?


----------



## verreauxi

Jeklotz said:


> Very interesting. What clasp are you using? Are they strapsco also?


Yeah, I'll buy the deployants at strapsco or other places like "strapped for time" or "watch prince."


----------



## Jeklotz




----------



## richmondesi

My only one


----------



## Jet Jetski

Ball Pioneer.








This would be the last watch to go, and the first I grabbed in a fire.
























































Practical and beautiful, IMHO.
CWC vintage grey NATO.

Will go under my shirt cuffs and over my fleeces. A watch for all seasons.

JJ


----------



## northside

Endeavour Anarctuc expedition tribute watch. The blue dial doesn't photograph well. And of course the lume shot.


----------



## Veeflys

Good morning this Wednesday.


----------



## LettheLordbewithyou

My trainmaster GMT titanium.


----------



## Time_Investigator788

Jeklotz said:


> View attachment 17017416


Beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time_Investigator788

Jet Jetski said:


> Ball Pioneer.
> View attachment 17033009
> 
> This would be the last watch to go, and the first I grabbed in a fire.
> View attachment 17033032
> 
> View attachment 17033033
> 
> View attachment 17033030
> 
> View attachment 17033026
> 
> View attachment 17033029
> 
> View attachment 17033023
> 
> View attachment 17033027
> 
> Practical and beautiful, IMHO.
> CWC vintage grey NATO.
> 
> Will go under my shirt cuffs and over my fleeces. A watch for all seasons.
> 
> JJ


Love the NATO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## northside

Silver Star


----------



## podzap




----------



## stobievulture




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Gerhard

My Trainmaster Worldtime Chronograph


----------



## strider11

Invited to the New Year's Ball after a major professional success... love the big glowing moon on this Trainmaster.


----------



## Veeflys

Congratulations on your achievement! Love the watch.


----------



## strider11

Veeflys said:


> Congratulations on your achievement! Love the watch.


Thank you sir!


----------



## JTK Awesome




----------

